# ¿Las Apuestas de Futbol, son como la Bolsa, pero en 1 hora y media? ¿El Madriz, es la Mejor Acción, que puede tener uno?



## NiNi Ni Rojos Ni Grises (29 Ago 2022)

¿Ke Opináis Burbus?

Hoy he ganado un 44%, de 1.000 Ñordos en 1 hora y media. 

Hala Madriz


----------



## fool (29 Ago 2022)

Es verdad, ya lo avisaste
El Madrid y que gana Rafa Nadal, son apuestas casi seguras siempre


----------



## NiNi Ni Rojos Ni Grises (29 Ago 2022)

fool dijo:


> Es verdad, ya lo avisaste
> El Madrid y que gana Rafa Nadal, son apuestas casi seguras siempre



A mi me jode, esperarme años, para ganar un 30 o 40% en Bolsa con mi Dinero

En Hora y media, puedo ganar lo mismo y no hago el Pardillo con lo que quieran de mis Acciones los Grandes Tiburones del Mundo


----------



## gdr100 (29 Ago 2022)

Prepárese a ajustar cuentas con Hacienda si sigue ganando.

Yo lo dejé por eso. Se me daba bien, y tras ganar una cantidad importante un año, al siguiente tributando me lleve un buen sablazo.


----------



## zirick (29 Ago 2022)

Opino que conozco a tres que se han arruinado con las apuestas porque enganchan y la banca nunca pierde.


----------



## TradingMetales (29 Ago 2022)

Sí, es especulación y juego, salvo que no te dan dividendos o derechos


----------



## Piotr (29 Ago 2022)

La banca siempre gana...

Y sino te limitan la cuenta y aparcao'.


----------



## Euron G. (29 Ago 2022)

En el fútbol hay empate, las cuotas varían mucho más en deportes sin empate, y en particular en individuales. Y puedes hacer trading ganando pasta antes de que acabe el partido. En snooker, que es lo que yo toco, varían las cuotas salvajemente de un frame a otro. Hay gente a la que le va a bien, otros sin más, y muchos que pierden pasta por no tener ni idea de lo que hacen.

Suerte con ello.

Y no olvides que apostar mucha pasta a cuotas muy bajas parece una gran idea, hasta el día que expulsan a Coentrao en el minuto 2 y te comes un empate y unos € menos. Ojito.


----------



## jkaza (29 Ago 2022)

Las apuestas deportivas son para borrachos y perdedores, mejor el casino... o el bingo.


----------



## Javier de Carglass (29 Ago 2022)

Lo de ganar un 44% con una probabilidad del 80%, para perder un 100% con probabilidad del 20% suena a ratio riesgo beneficio mal planteado.
En este caso la esperanza matemática es positiva pero en el momento que pierdas se acaba el juego si no distribuyes bien las apuestas.

Por otro lado me he inventado las probabilidades, no estoy seguro que una apuesta que te da el 44% tenga una probabilidad del 80%... Depende de la otra parte también.


----------



## Perfumerias Paco (29 Ago 2022)

zirick dijo:


> Opino que conozco a tres que se han arruinado con las apuestas porque enganchan y la banca nunca pierde.



Conozco yo también gente que ha perdido un buen pellizco con los CFD´s.


----------



## palodearia (29 Ago 2022)

Eso es si miras la bolsa chicharrera, que es lo mismo que hacer apuestas, o muchos de los derivados financieros

En el otro extremo tienes empresas sólidas que llevan décadas e incluso alguna siglos sobreviviendo a carros y carretas y obteniendo beneficios año tras año o ajustándose para tener el menor número de pérdidas si un año viene mal dado. Eso no tiene nada que ver con las apuestas, pero claro tampoco van a hacerte rico o arruinado por un movimiento bien dado.


----------



## gdr100 (29 Ago 2022)

Euron G. dijo:


> En el fútbol hay empate, las cuotas varían mucho más en deportes sin empate, y en particular en individuales. Y puedes hacer trading ganando pasta antes de que acabe el partido. En snooker, que es lo que yo toco, varían las cuotas salvajemente de un frame a otro. Hay gente a la que le va a bien, otros sin más, y muchos que pierden pasta por no tener ni idea de lo que hacen.
> 
> Suerte con ello.
> 
> Y no olvides que apostar mucha pasta a cuotas muy bajas parece una gran idea, hasta el día que expulsan a Coentrao en el minuto 2 y te comes un empate y unos € menos. Ojito.



Donde hace trading? Porque en España solo estaba Betfair con liquidez para poder hacerlo, y desde la ley del juego ni eso.


----------



## Euron G. (29 Ago 2022)

gdr100 dijo:


> Donde hace trading? Porque en España solo estaba Betfair con liquidez para poder hacerlo, y desde la ley del juego ni eso.



Bueno, no es trading exactamente porque como bien dices, el Betfair exchange en España es una mierda. Pero puedes apostar a cuota X y cuando la otra suba apostar y cerrar la apuesta. No es lo mismo dado que las cuotas son las de la casa, pero consigues igualmente ganar €€ pase lo que pase. Si esto lo haces mezclando casas de apuestas puedes sacar aún mejores cuotas.


----------



## Dr Zar (29 Ago 2022)

Javi Linares ganó 1000000€ con las apuestas,ahora vive en Andorra siendo multimillonario.


----------



## CharlesLeeRay (29 Ago 2022)

Opino que pocas cuentas te han limitado.

En el momento en que hay una minima posibilidad de que dejes de ser rentable, por cualquier mierda te limitan la cuenta, no solo cortandote de inmediato la posibilidad de seguir amasando fortuna, sino que ademas lo que tengas metido te lo retienen mientras "investigan". De las 3 semanas (minimo) reclamando no te libras y eso en cantidades pequeñas, de menos de 5k.

Para que te hagas una idea, por poder puedes apostar en un Alaves-Madrid un 5-0, con una cuota absurda, que cogerte te cogen la apuesta y el pago. Si por bendito casual ocurre, ya se encargaran de informarte de por que es una apuesta nula o que va contra las normas y condiciones que aceptaste.


----------



## NiNi Ni Rojos Ni Grises (29 Ago 2022)

CharlesLeeRay dijo:


> Opino que pocas cuentas te han limitado.
> 
> En el momento en que hay una minima posibilidad de que dejes de ser rentable, por cualquier mierda te limitan la cuenta, no solo cortandote de inmediato la posibilidad de seguir amasando fortuna, sino que ademas lo que tengas metido te lo retienen mientras "investigan". De las 3 semanas (minimo) reclamando no te libras y eso en cantidades pequeñas, de menos de 5k.
> 
> Para que te hagas una idea, por poder puedes apostar en un Alaves-Madrid un 5-0, con una cuota absurda, que cogerte te cogen la apuesta y el pago. Si por bendito casual ocurre, ya se encargaran de informarte de por que es una apuesta nula o que va contra las normas y condiciones que aceptaste.



Apostar siempre a favor del Madriz, por qué es el que más gana, no tendría que ser Ilegal digo yo


----------



## ENRABATOR (29 Ago 2022)

En una accion puedes perder pero puedes poner stop-loss y salirte con una perdida asumible, en las apuestas creo que algunas casas te ofrecen salirte antes del final del partido perdiendo parte, pero si no... es jugartelo todo a una carta. Aun asi, tenia un colega que ganaba bastante bien apostando, el tio era una autentica enciclopedia del futbol, un tio tipo Maldini y tenia buen ojo


----------



## CharlesLeeRay (30 Ago 2022)

NiNi Ni Rojos Ni Grises dijo:


> Apostar siempre a favor del Madriz, por qué es el que más gana, no tendría que ser Ilegal digo yo



Los del Madrid son malvados y calvos (que es lo mismo).
Arriba el Atleti, pendejo.


----------



## Covid-8M (30 Ago 2022)

Acciones de bolsa= invertir en empresa que ofrece bien/servicio
Apuestas=consumir servicio que ofrece empresa


----------



## Luke I'm your father (31 Ago 2022)

Athletic va a tener buena temporada de resultados, yo entraría largo hasta fin de segundo trimestre 2023


----------



## NiNi Ni Rojos Ni Grises (3 Sep 2022)

En Bwin, pagan 1,41, a la Victoria del Madriz contra el Betis !!!

Yo voy a apostar a favor del Madriz, como siempre !!

Llevo más de 100% ganados, de 1.000 euros, en estos primeros partidos de la temporada !

Si pierdo, tengo otros 1.000 merkels de las Ganancias, para seguir apostando al Blanco Gana !!!!

¿Qué opináis Burbus? Si gana el Madrid, te da un 41% de rentabilidad, en 1 hora y media !!!!! ¿Genial? ¿Noo? !!!!!!


----------



## HelloAsilvestrados (3 Sep 2022)

es arriesgado apostar tanto siempre por el mismo, si te compensa y te sobra el dinero es diferente


----------



## Luxfero (3 Sep 2022)

fool dijo:


> Yo tengo una idea que me ronda en mente que es
> Formar un equipo de analistas para estudiar exhaustivamente la Gematria de cada evento de forma objetiva
> hay muchos Canales en Patreon todos en inglés haciendo estás predicciones deportivas del futuro , unos 40 canales de 40 investigadores profetizando con las matemáticas el futuro
> La idea es analizar los 40 estudios matemáticos del mismo evento de los 40 investigadores
> ...



Montamos una conjunta entre unos cunatos burbus y a ello.

Con la astrologia tambien se podría hacer algo parecido.


----------



## JessRex (3 Sep 2022)

*ESTE MADRID ERA UNA APUESTA SEGURA CON CR7 , COMO EL BAYER DE ROBBEN Y LEWANDOSKY Y RIBERY . 

PERO ESTE MADRID SE TIENE QUE PEGAR BUENAS HOSTIAS Y CUANDO SE LAS PEGA , SE LA DA GRANDES .*


----------



## Knish77 (3 Sep 2022)

NiNi Ni Rojos Ni Grises dijo:


> En Bwin, pagan 1,41, a la Victoria del Madriz contra el Betis !!!
> 
> Yo voy a apostar a favor del Madriz, como siempre !!
> 
> ...



Con cuota 1.41, siempre que el Madrid gane en torno al 71% de las veces, será una apuesta rentable.

Por ejemplo, si el Madrid ganase siete partidos (+2870), empatase dos y perdiese otro (-3000), ya estarías perdiendo pasta aunque fuera un 2.80% de lo jugado. Si el Madrid jugase mejor que lo esperado, con 8 partidos ganados de cada diez sacarías en limpio un 12.80% que no está nada mal.

Claro que cuando una casa de apuestas te ofrece esa cuota, puedes estar seguro de que la probabilidad que estiman será de un 69% o algo así. A medio plazo tú ganarás o palmarás, pero a largo plazo ellos siempre van a ganar y tú siempre vas a perder.


Mi consejo sería que, dado que te han salido bien las cosas, retires tu depósito y parte de las ganancias para que no te arrepientas en el futuro pase lo que pase, y te sigas jugando el resto en series de 20 apuestas simultáneas, nunca poniendo más de un 10-20% del capital en juego.


Si en vez de jugar por cacahuetes mi última sesión hubiese sido de 1000 pavos la apuesta, hubiese ganado aprox. lo mismo que tú en una sola, pero con un riesgo de ruina mucho menor...




Claro que para eso, con mi gestión hiperconservadora de bankroll tendría que tener unos 150.000 pavos que no me importase perder. 

P. D. ¿Hay algún hilo de apuestas deportivas en este nuestro foro?


----------



## Knish77 (3 Sep 2022)

ENRABATOR dijo:


> En una accion puedes perder pero puedes poner stop-loss y salirte con una perdida asumible, en las apuestas creo que algunas casas te ofrecen salirte antes del final del partido perdiendo parte, pero si no... es jugartelo todo a una carta. Aun asi, tenia un colega que ganaba bastante bien apostando, el tio era una autentica enciclopedia del futbol, un tio tipo Maldini y tenia buen ojo



En Betfair puedes hacer cashout de la apuesta en cualquier momento del partido, vaya tu equipo ganando o perdiendo. Incluso retirar parte de la apuesta y seguir con la otra parte.


----------



## Knish77 (3 Sep 2022)

gdr100 dijo:


> Prepárese a ajustar cuentas con Hacienda si sigue ganando.
> 
> Yo lo dejé por eso. Se me daba bien, y tras ganar una cantidad importante un año, al siguiente tributando me lleve un buen sablazo.



¿Pero tributando por el beneficio neto, o te pilló la cosa cuando pretendían que se tributase por el dinero jugado? En esa época se piraron un montón de jugadores profesionales de poker del país. 

A Paco Vallejo el ajedrecista no lo jodieron vivo por poco, de manera totalmente injusta. Años empantanado en los juzgados, porque los que hicieron la ley del juego no tenían npi.









Paco Vallejo gana la partida a Hacienda, que le pedía medio millón pese a perder al póker online


"Mi caso era tan claro que un juez lo habría tumbado. Lo que me ha pasado es indignante e intolerable", exclama Paco Vallejo, que acaba de...




www.marca.com


----------



## Le Truhan (3 Sep 2022)

es la forma más rápida de ganar y perder dinero, compensa? No, pero a unos pocos si, se de esos pocos


----------



## wililon (3 Sep 2022)

Un día llega el Odense o Alcorcón y te quedas sin nada y el Madrid pasa de ser Tesla a Rumasa


----------



## Apocalipsis existencial (3 Sep 2022)

NiNi Ni Rojos Ni Grises dijo:


> A mi me jode, esperarme años, para ganar un 30 o 40% en Bolsa con mi Dinero
> 
> En Hora y media, puedo ganar lo mismo y no hago el Pardillo con lo que quieran de mis Acciones los Grandes Tiburones del Mundo



Muy bien, sigue así  deberías pedir un crédito para apostar, así puedes ganar mas


----------



## TheYellowKing (3 Sep 2022)

Ya que nos ponemos, hagamos una combinada que da más pasta, jugarsela a que gana el Madrid y el PSG creo que seria una apuesta bastante solvente la mayoría de las veces. Eso, si no les pilla un año de pajara.


----------



## NiNi Ni Rojos Ni Grises (3 Sep 2022)

El Madriz es el Equipo que más gana sin duda


----------



## NiNi Ni Rojos Ni Grises (3 Sep 2022)

410 euros he ganado de 1.000 con el Madrid 2 Betis 1 !

Un 41% de mi dinero en hora y media !!

Ke N´Aprenguin !!!


----------



## Euron G. (3 Sep 2022)

fool dijo:


> Yo tengo una idea que me ronda en mente que es
> Formar un equipo de analistas para estudiar exhaustivamente la Gematria de cada evento de forma objetiva
> hay muchos Canales en Patreon todos en inglés haciendo estás predicciones deportivas del futuro , unos 40 canales de 40 investigadores profetizando con las matemáticas el futuro
> La idea es analizar los 40 estudios matemáticos del mismo evento de los 40 investigadores
> ...



Casi avanzas más con uno de estos


----------



## Euron G. (3 Sep 2022)

Knish77 dijo:


> Con cuota 1.41, siempre que el Madrid gane en torno al 71% de las veces, será una apuesta rentable.
> 
> Por ejemplo, si el Madrid ganase siete partidos (+2870), empatase dos y perdiese otro (-3000), ya estarías perdiendo pasta aunque fuera un 2.80% de lo jugado. Si el Madrid jugase mejor que lo esperado, con 8 partidos ganados de cada diez sacarías en limpio un 12.80% que no está nada mal.
> 
> ...



Buen mensaje, demuestras claramente que a largo plazo hay que saber MUCHO del deporte en cuestión para obtener beneficios. ese 2.5% de beneficio se me asemeja más a la realidad (La de los que ganan) que a la flipada del OP, que en cuanto tenga dos partidos malos se va a tomar por culo. Y por supuesto la cuota 1.41 es porque jugaba contra el Betis, en la mayoría de partidos no te darán ni 1.10.
De todas formas, al OP le recomiendo que siempre apueste en LIVE y durante el partido, apostar antes de un partido y dejarlo ahí a la espera del milagro es un suicidio total a largo plazo. Sin ir más lejos, una estrategia ultra sencilla sería esperar unos minutos a que la cuota del favorito vaya subiendo y le entras antes del primer gol, mientras vas viendo como se despliegan los equipos. Incluso si el favorito empieza perdiendo, su cuota subirá notablemente y las ganancias serán mayores.
En cualquier caso, yo creo que la mejor opción es apostar en LIVE (Por supuesto viendo el evento) a deportes que dominas muy bien. Y ni aun así es fácil, si quieres obtener buenos beneficios.


----------



## NiNi Ni Rojos Ni Grises (3 Sep 2022)

Euron G. dijo:


> Buen mensaje, demuestras claramente que a largo plazo hay que saber MUCHO del deporte en cuestión para obtener beneficios. ese 2.5% de beneficio se me asemeja más a la realidad (La de los que ganan) que a la flipada del OP, que en cuanto tenga dos partidos malos se va a tomar por culo. Y por supuesto la cuota 1.41 es porque jugaba contra el Betis, en la mayoría de partidos no te darán ni 1.10.
> De todas formas, al OP le recomiendo que siempre apueste en LIVE y durante el partido, apostar antes de un partido y dejarlo ahí a la espera del milagro es un suicidio total a largo plazo. Sin ir más lejos, una estrategia ultra sencilla sería esperar unos minutos a que la cuota del favorito vaya subiendo y le entras antes del primer gol, mientras vas viendo como se despliegan los equipos. Incluso si el favorito empieza perdiendo, su cuota subirá notablemente y las ganancias serán mayores.
> En cualquier caso, yo creo que la mejor opción es apostar en LIVE (Por supuesto viendo el evento) a deportes que dominas muy bien. Y ni aun así es fácil, si quieres obtener buenos beneficios.



El Mejor equipo del Siglo XX, lo será También del Siglo XXI !!! Y yo me voy a forrar !!!!


----------



## Euron G. (3 Sep 2022)

NiNi Ni Rojos Ni Grises dijo:


> El Mejor equipo del Siglo XX, lo será También del Siglo XXI !!! Y yo me voy a forrar !!!!



Pues hombre, echando un ojo así rápido, el Madrid empató o perdió 12 partidos de liga el año pasado, lo que supone un 31% de los partidos. Ya nos contarás, pero como comprenderás no eres el primero que tiene tan gloriosa idea


----------



## HelloAsilvestrados (4 Sep 2022)

Luxfero dijo:


> Montamos una conjunta entre unos cunatos burbus y a ello.
> 
> Con la astrologia tambien se podría hacer algo parecido.



Yo un día hice una quiniela basándome en las cartas del tarot, acerté bastantes partidos


----------



## Knish77 (4 Sep 2022)

Euron G. dijo:


> Buen mensaje, demuestras claramente que a largo plazo hay que saber MUCHO del deporte en cuestión para obtener beneficios. ese 2.5% de beneficio se me asemeja más a la realidad (La de los que ganan) que a la flipada del OP, que en cuanto tenga dos partidos malos se va a tomar por culo. Y por supuesto la cuota 1.41 es porque jugaba contra el Betis, en la mayoría de partidos no te darán ni 1.10.



Las apuestas deportivas tienen mucha más varianza de la que parece, y ganar a medio plazo ha de pasar por una gestión de capital adecuada. Apostar un % menor del capital puede que no te haga rico, pero lo que garantiza es que no te quedarás a dos velas cuando las cosas vengan mal dadas. Que lo harán.

Por ejemplo, ayer quemé un bono apostando a 8 favoritos random con cuotas de entre 1.75 a 2.10, lo que viene siendo equipos con un 47-57% de ganar. Esto debería de implicar que la mayor parte del tiempo ganarás o perderás una o dos apuestas netas, pero en algunas ocasiones darás la campanada o te darás el ostiazo.

Pues fue ostiazo. Palmé los 8 partidos, algunos de manera absurda con dos goles en contra en los últimos 5 minutos. A cuota promedio de 2.00 esto debería de suceder en torno al 4% de la veces. Jugando cada fin de semana, unas dos veces al año.

Dedicando un 1% del capital a cada apuesta sería un palo remontable, pero son cosas que pasan y como a uno le pille muy expuesto, se le jode la semana o el mes como poco.



Euron G. dijo:


> De todas formas, al OP le recomiendo que siempre apueste en LIVE y durante el partido, apostar antes de un partido y dejarlo ahí a la espera del milagro es un suicidio total a largo plazo. Sin ir más lejos, una estrategia ultra sencilla sería esperar unos minutos a que la cuota del favorito vaya subiendo y le entras antes del primer gol, mientras vas viendo como se despliegan los equipos. Incluso si el favorito empieza perdiendo, su cuota subirá notablemente y las ganancias serán mayores.
> En cualquier caso, yo creo que la mejor opción es apostar en LIVE (Por supuesto viendo el evento) a deportes que dominas muy bien. Y ni aun así es fácil, si quieres obtener buenos beneficios.



Me parece una estrategia bien buena.

Muchas veces ves a equipos que van perdiendo por un gol y siguen como favoritos, y luego te meten una remontada épica. A mí me pasa mucho, justo cuando apuesto en su contra. 

Para el Madrid, sabiendo que _noventa minuti en el Bernabéu son molto longos_, puede resultar mejor que apostar desde el principio cuando su victoria se da por segura y se paga a casi nada.


----------



## NiNi Ni Rojos Ni Grises (4 Sep 2022)

Knish77 dijo:


> Las apuestas deportivas tienen mucha más varianza de la que parece, y ganar a medio plazo ha de pasar por una gestión de capital adecuada. Apostar un % menor del capital puede que no te haga rico, pero lo que garantiza es que no te quedarás a dos velas cuando las cosas vengan mal dadas. Que lo harán.
> 
> Por ejemplo, ayer quemé un bono apostando a 8 favoritos random con cuotas de entre 1.75 a 2.10, lo que viene siendo equipos con un 47-57% de ganar. Esto debería de implicar que la mayor parte del tiempo ganarás o perderás una o dos apuestas netas, pero en algunas ocasiones darás la campanada o te darás el ostiazo.
> 
> ...



Mi Táctica no es solo apostar al Madriz. Es partidos fuera complicados y contra el Barsa los 2, no apostar

Vamos, los partidos que creo, que puede pinchar el Madrid.

De Momento, llevo ganados más de un 120% con el Madrid, en 5 partidos


----------



## Euron G. (4 Sep 2022)

Haz el excel y lo vas enseñando, que aquí queremos las verdades


----------



## Knish77 (6 Sep 2022)

@NiNi Ni Rojos Ni Grises El Celtic-Madrid de esta noche se paga a 1,62 ahora mismo, por si te interesa.


----------



## TheAgeOfFalconetti (6 Sep 2022)

Metele a que hoy le cascan al sevilla mas de 1 gol. Si quieres riesgo, que el manchester shitty les casca 3 o mas. Ahora mismo el sevilla es un meme y como tenga el dia el Haaland los masacra.


----------



## Knish77 (6 Sep 2022)

TheAgeOfFalconetti dijo:


> Metele a que hoy le cascan al sevilla mas de 1 gol. Si quieres riesgo, que el manchester shitty les casca 3 o mas. Ahora mismo el sevilla es un meme y como tenga el dia el Haaland los masacra.



La victoria del Sevilla se paga a 9.5 y eso jugando en casa.

Más de 2.5 goles entre ambos a 1.52, más de 3.5 a 2.4 not bad.


----------



## NiNi Ni Rojos Ni Grises (6 Sep 2022)

Knish77 dijo:


> @NiNi Ni Rojos Ni Grises El Celtic-Madrid de esta noche se paga a 1,62 ahora mismo, por si te interesa.



Ya he apostado al Madrid. Si pierdo aun me queda un 150% ganado de los otros 5 partidos...






Apostar siempre a favor del Madrid en Champions, debe de ser la inversión más rentable del Mundo, ¿Noo Burbus?


Hoy se puede ganar un 68%, el que apueste a favor del Madriz, en el Campo del Celtic !!! Tengo miedo de que empaten !! Pero creo que voy a seguir apostando al Mejor Madriz de la Historia Moderna !




www.burbuja.info


----------



## TheAgeOfFalconetti (6 Sep 2022)

NiNi Ni Rojos Ni Grises dijo:


> Ya he apostado al Madrid. Si pierdo aun me queda un 150% ganado de los otros 5 partidos...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Te ha salido bien hamijo


----------



## Knish77 (6 Sep 2022)

TheAgeOfFalconetti dijo:


> Metele a que hoy le cascan al sevilla mas de 1 gol. Si quieres riesgo, que el manchester shitty les casca 3 o mas. Ahora mismo el sevilla es un meme y como tenga el dia el Haaland los masacra.



Lolazo.

Aposté a +3.5 goles en el Sevilla Manchester y acaba de caer el 0-4 en el min. 91


----------



## NiNi Ni Rojos Ni Grises (6 Sep 2022)

TheAgeOfFalconetti dijo:


> Te ha salido bien hamijo



De 1.000 Eypos, tengo casi 3.000, en 6 partidos

Ser del Madrid, es lo mejor que hay en este Universo, te lo dice un Culé


----------



## NiNi Ni Rojos Ni Grises (6 Sep 2022)

Knish77 dijo:


> Lolazo.
> 
> Aposté a más de 3.5 goles en el Sevilla Manchester, y acaba de caer el cuarto en el min. 91



Las Apuestas, son más rentables, que las Acciones Hamijo


----------



## Knish77 (6 Sep 2022)

NiNi Ni Rojos Ni Grises dijo:


> Las Apuestas, son más rentables, que las Acciones Hamijo



Pues este finde pagan una cascarria por victoria de los tres top.




Da para combi a 2.53, siempre que el Atleti no la cague.


----------



## TheAgeOfFalconetti (6 Sep 2022)

Knish77 dijo:


> Pues este finde pagan una cascarria por victoria de los tres top.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1181790
> 
> ...



Hogo que despues de partido de champions suelen cagarla.


----------



## Knish77 (6 Sep 2022)

TheAgeOfFalconetti dijo:


> Hogo que despues de partido de champions suelen cagarla.



De hecho creo que cubriré una combi con otra, dan 6.09 por empate del Atleti y victoria de Madrid y Barsa.

No ganando el Celta ni palmando los dos últimos sería un +25%, de empatar el Atleti como un +300%. Not bad.


----------



## Carnaval (6 Sep 2022)

Juego a combinadas 1X2, pero entre 6 - 10 partidos, son jodidas pero a una combinada de 10 partidos a 1€ le sacas tranquilamente unos cuantos miles de euros. Lo de que limitan en las casas de apuestas online debe ser cierto, pero siempre quedan las casas de apuestas físicas, no creo que te prohíban la entrada y además, aunque te prohibiesen la entrada a un local físico, los tickets-resguardo que expiden las máquinas no tienen usuario


----------



## Knish77 (6 Sep 2022)

Carnaval dijo:


> Juego a combinadas 1X2, pero entre 6 - 10 partidos, son jodidas pero a una combinada de 10 partidos a 1€ le sacas tranquilamente unos cuantos miles de euros. Lo de que limitan en las casas de apuestas online debe ser cierto, pero siempre quedan las casas de apuestas físicas, no creo que te prohíban la entrada y además, aunque te prohibiesen la entrada a un local físico, los tickets-resguardo que expiden las máquinas no tienen usuario



En teoría te limitan la cuenta si comprueban que eres un ganador consistente, con alguna excusa peregrina en forma de cláusula en esos TyC que nunca leemos.

Por lo que tengo entendido no es que te chapen la cuenta, pero si sólo te permiten apostar una cantidad ridículamente baja al día, es como si te la chapasen.

Menuda panda de hdp.


----------



## Carnaval (7 Sep 2022)

Knish77 dijo:


> En teoría te limitan la cuenta si comprueban que eres un ganador consistente, con alguna excusa peregrina en forma de cláusula en esos TyC que nunca leemos.
> 
> Por lo que tengo entendido no es que te chapen la cuenta, pero si sólo te permiten apostar una cantidad ridículamente baja al día, es como si te la chapasen.
> 
> Menuda panda de hdp.



si, de hecho se han dado casos que han llegado a los tribunales, pero en un local físico es muy difícil que te prohíban la entrada, y en el caso de que así fuera, otro usuario podría hacer la apuesta por ti y darte el ticket-resguardo, no veo ninguna ilegalidad en ello.


----------



## gdr100 (7 Sep 2022)

Knish77 dijo:


> En teoría te limitan la cuenta si comprueban que eres un ganador consistente, con alguna excusa peregrina en forma de cláusula en esos TyC que nunca leemos.
> 
> Por lo que tengo entendido no es que te chapen la cuenta, pero si sólo te permiten apostar una cantidad ridículamente baja al día, es como si te la chapasen.
> 
> Menuda panda de hdp.



Efectivamente. A mi William Hill me limito a menos de un € la apuesta en cualquier evento. Y por escrito me lo dijeron. 

Y eso que a los les saqué poco.


----------



## auricooro (7 Sep 2022)

A ver como lo explico.

Las apuestas: hay mil tíos poniendo pasta, en total ponen un millón. Hay 800.000 euros apostados al Madrid y 200.000 a su rival. La casa se lleva 50.000 euros y reparten los 950.000 restantes entre los que acertaron.

Bolsa: al invertir en una empresa, eres propietario de parte de un negocio, que tiene una capacidad potencial de crecimiento casi ilimitada. Podrá crear nuevos productos, mejorar sistemas de producción, y con ello seguir generando beneficios y aumentándolos en el tiempo.


----------



## diegoms (7 Sep 2022)

gdr100 dijo:


> Prepárese a ajustar cuentas con Hacienda si sigue ganando.
> 
> Yo lo dejé por eso. Se me daba bien, y tras ganar una cantidad importante un año, al siguiente tributando me lleve un buen sablazo.



Hay soluciones para eso. Sólo hay que saber buscar otras opciones para apostar....


----------



## gdr100 (7 Sep 2022)

diegoms dijo:


> Hay soluciones para eso. Sólo hay que saber buscar otras opciones para apostar....



Con la ley del juego, Hacienda monitorea toda apuesta online. Salvo apuestas en casas físicas, difícil de escapar si empiezas a ganar cantidades medio decentes.


----------



## Knish77 (7 Sep 2022)

Mi cutre sesión diaria para pagarme los cafeses, cosa rara, empieza bien: +34% de ROI con 1.86 de cuota promedio.

Si termino +10% me daré por contento. 




El criterio es ligar en discoteca a las 3 de la mañana: entrarle a todo lo que se mueva desde 1.50 a 2.40, si se paga menos por el empate que por la victoria del rival.


----------



## Carnaval (7 Sep 2022)




----------



## Carnaval (7 Sep 2022)

X/2


----------



## Knish77 (7 Sep 2022)

TheAgeOfFalconetti dijo:


> Hogo que despues de partido de champions suelen cagarla.



¿Qué puta locura es ésta? 







Carnaval dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1182849



¿Con cuantas columnas te sale rentable?


----------



## Carnaval (7 Sep 2022)

Knish77 dijo:


> Que puta locura es esta Roto2
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1182980
> 
> ...



si, una columna, pero se ha pagado mal. A ver mañana...


----------



## Carnaval (7 Sep 2022)

Knish77 dijo:


> ¿Qué puta locura es ésta?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1182980
> 
> ...



las he tirado rápido y no lo he comprobado, pero sobre un 80% rentables


----------



## diegoms (8 Sep 2022)

gdr100 dijo:


> Con la ley del juego, Hacienda monitorea toda apuesta online. Salvo apuestas en casas físicas, difícil de escapar si empiezas a ganar cantidades medio decentes.



Me parece que no entiendes por donde voy. Hacienda no puede monitorear aquellas apuestas realizadas en casas online que no están en el Registro oficial (con dominio .es)

Espero haber sido suficientemente explícito


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (8 Sep 2022)

zirick dijo:


> Opino que conozco a tres que se han arruinado con las apuestas porque enganchan y la banca nunca pierde.



Lo que no dice es que las cuotas del madrí suelen ser bajas, 1.2, 1.3 como mucho. Que sí, que si le metes 1000 y ganas te llevas 200-300, pero si empata o pierde pierdes los 1000.


----------



## Carnaval (8 Sep 2022)

X7/5


----------



## Knish77 (9 Sep 2022)

Carnaval dijo:


> X7/5
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1184289



No entiendo muy bien cómo funciona el tema. ¿Haces cinco combinadas digamos de 1€ y la que has acertado se ha pagado a 7?


----------



## Carnaval (9 Sep 2022)

Knish77 dijo:


> No entiendo muy bien cómo funciona el tema. ¿Haces cinco combinadas digamos de 1€ y la que has acertado se ha pagado a 7?



Si, exacto. Un 40% de ganancia


----------



## ralfy (9 Sep 2022)

No entiendo muy bien las tablas esas que mandáis, en mi caso llevo un mes apostando unas 20 apuestas diarias al fútbol, desde Australia a Chile, voy lento pero seguro, cada día crece un 1% mi fondo, parece poco pero me preocupa que desde la aplicación se percaten de que mi estrategia es ganadora …que estrategia seguir de cara a no ser baneado?


----------



## Carnaval (10 Sep 2022)

ralfy dijo:


> No entiendo muy bien las tablas esas que mandáis, en mi caso llevo un mes apostando unas 20 apuestas diarias al fútbol, desde Australia a Chile, voy lento pero seguro, cada día crece un 1% mi fondo, parece poco pero me preocupa que desde la aplicación se percaten de que mi estrategia es ganadora …que estrategia seguir de cara a no ser baneado?



Creo que da igual la estrategia, en el momento que hagas una cantidad importante, tanto si es de forma fortuita, como si es de forma constante, debe saltar la alarma en su sistema y te limitan o cierran la cuenta.

Si la estrategia es ganar poco y de forma muy constante, lo más sensato sería tener cuenta abierta en el mayor numero de casas de apuestas online. Puede que te limiten/cierren una, pero no todas. 

Si la estrategia es ganar mucho y de forma selectiva, mejor hacer las apuestas en casa física por el ticket, y utilizar las casas online para poner en práctica y en tiempo real el sistema que tengas montado.


----------



## Knish77 (10 Sep 2022)

Carnaval dijo:


> Creo que da igual la estrategia, en el momento que hagas una cantidad importante, tanto si es de forma fortuita, como si es de forma constante, debe saltar la alarma en su sistema y te limitan o cierran la cuenta.
> 
> Si la estrategia es ganar poco y de forma muy constante, lo más sensato sería tener cuenta abierta en el mayor numero de casas de apuestas online. Puede que te limiten/cierren una, pero no todas.
> 
> Si la estrategia es ganar mucho y de forma selectiva, mejor hacer las apuestas en casa física por el ticket, y utilizar las casas online para poner en práctica y en tiempo real el sistema que tengas montado.



Pienso que las casas de apuestas no han de temer al ganador ocasional que apuesta cantidades de dinero (después de todo ellos van a porcentaje así que cuanto más dinero se apueste más se llevan, pensad en un partido de tenis en el que cada rival tenga un 50% de ganar pero solo te ofrezcan 1.95 de cuota para cada rival), pero sí al ganador consistente a medio/largo plazo que les saca más dinero que el que le pueden ganar en cada cuota.

De hecho debería de preguntarle a un conocido como funciona ese tema, porque siempre se dedicó a instalar tragaperras en bares y cuando vino la moda se compró una licencia de casa de apuestas física.

Por lo que dijo poco después, si tuviera que vivir exclusivamente de ofrecer apuestas, pasaría mucha hambre. En general las apuestas atraen a menos _gamblers_ que las tragaperras o el bingo, porque el resultado no es tan inmediato como en ellos y no te vician tanto. En teoría.


----------



## Knish77 (10 Sep 2022)

ralfy dijo:


> No entiendo muy bien las tablas esas que mandáis, en mi caso llevo un mes apostando unas 20 apuestas diarias al fútbol, desde Australia a Chile, voy lento pero seguro, cada día crece un 1% mi fondo, parece poco pero me preocupa que desde la aplicación se percaten de que mi estrategia es ganadora …que estrategia seguir de cara a no ser baneado?



Yo juego por tres pesetas con una gestión hiperconservadora hasta que le coja el tranquillo. Incluso estoy ratoneando bonos de casino para subir el bank, a veces me siento un poco miserable. 

Me quedan unas 60 apuestas pendientes para hoy a cuota media de 1.92, que en total rondan el 50% del bank. No suelo ganar o perder más de un 5% de lo apostado por sesión. Apuesto casi a todo lo que se mueve en cuotas de 1.50 a 2.40, priorizando victoria de favorito siempre que el empate sea más probable que la derrota (por ejemplo, *1.95*/2.5/3.2 o 3.0/2.75/*2.3 *pero no 2.50/3.0/*2.35*).

En caso de convertirme en un ganador a medio plazo (¡me queda bastante para eso!), iré retirando parte del bank para que no me lo tricen. Porque esa es otra, mientras deciden si te limitan la cuenta, también te limitan las retiradas... y por mucho que guste ver varios ceros en el saldo de la app, las ganancias no son nuestras hasta que están en el banco.

P. D. El pasquín de hoy. La expectativa es terminar entre -3 y +5 apuestas o algo así.



Spoiler






A la mayoría de equipos no los conoce ni su puta madre.


----------



## Carnaval (10 Sep 2022)

Knish77 dijo:


> Pienso que las casas de apuestas no han de temer al ganador ocasional que apuesta cantidades de dinero (después de todo ellos van a porcentaje así que cuanto más dinero se apueste más se llevan, pensad en un partido de tenis en el que cada rival tenga un 50% de ganar pero solo te ofrezcan 1.95 de cuota para cada rival), pero sí al ganador consistente a medio/largo plazo que les saca más dinero que el que le pueden ganar en cada cuota.
> 
> De hecho debería de preguntarle a un conocido como funciona ese tema, porque siempre se dedicó a instalar tragaperras en bares y cuando vino la moda se compró una licencia de casa de apuestas física.
> 
> Por lo que dijo poco después, si tuviera que vivir exclusivamente de ofrecer apuestas, pasaría mucha hambre. En general las apuestas atraen a menos _gamblers_ que las tragaperras o el bingo, porque el resultado no es tan inmediato como en ellos y no te vician tanto. En teoría.



Esta claro que cada uno tiene su estrategia y que todas son válidas, pero en España no hay interés para facilitar el tradeo como en bolsa (Metratader), de hecho lo único que he visto es una API de Betfair para el acceso .es pero donde apenas hay liquidez en la Exchange. Ni siquiera se ha promocionado actualizar la Quiniela a la nueva forma de jugar.

Personalmente y donde veo negocio real, tal y como esta el patio, es al típico juego de la quiniela(combinadas), pero con la ventaja de poder elegir 7,8,9,10... partidos en vez de los 14 y según el caso decidir que importe asignar a cada columna.


----------



## NiNi Ni Rojos Ni Grises (10 Sep 2022)

El Madrid juega contra el Mallorca y se paga un 27% de rentabilidad si gana !!!

Llevo casi un 200% ganado de 1.000 euros con el Madriz en 5 partidos !!

Pero no voy a apostar a favor del Madriz esta ves, porke tiene que pinchar ya mismo, o todo serían ganancias !

Me esperaré a los próximos partidos, a ver cómo va la cosa !!

Pero un 27% por ciento de tu dinero, contra un pobre mallorca, es pagar mucho por tu dinero !!!


----------



## Knish77 (11 Sep 2022)

Parece un rival bastante asequible, pero con esa cuota el riesgo/beneficio no compensa, imo.

Con que te empaten 1 de cada 4 partidos, cosa que entra dentro de lo posible, ya perderías dinero.


----------



## Knish77 (11 Sep 2022)

Pues el día empieza bien. 

14/18 apuestas ganadas a cuota media de 1.88 para sacar 8 unidades en limpio con un 44% de ROI.

Me quedan otras 57 pendientes, a falta de echar un vistazo a las cuotas de la noche. Esto es un vicio.


----------



## Carnaval (11 Sep 2022)




----------



## Carnaval (11 Sep 2022)




----------



## qbit (11 Sep 2022)

Es al revés. En la bolsa es más fácil ganar dinero usando el sentido común y conocimientos que en las apuestas, en las que compites contra la casa de apuestas. No así en Gran Bretaña, en donde la gente apuestan los unos contra los otros, como debe ser.


----------



## Knish77 (12 Sep 2022)

NiNi Ni Rojos Ni Grises dijo:


> El Madrid juega contra el Mallorca y se paga un 27% de rentabilidad si gana !!!
> 
> Llevo casi un 200% ganado de 1.000 euros con el Madriz en 5 partidos !!
> 
> ...



El siguiente va a estar interesante... e imprevisible.


----------



## Davistt (14 Sep 2022)

+7,5 corners en la premier, de 10 partidos por jornada, en 7 mínimo los hay.


----------



## Knish77 (14 Sep 2022)

Me he encontrado unas cuotas más raras que un perro verde. Será un 1ª contra un 3ª pero, aún así.




Le he metido una unidad de apuesta al empate y otra a la victoria visitante, por el qué dirán. Con la promo de Supercuota me la pagarían a x76.


----------



## Carnaval (14 Sep 2022)




----------



## NiNi Ni Rojos Ni Grises (14 Sep 2022)

Knish77 dijo:


> El siguiente va a estar interesante... e imprevisible.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1188058



El At. de Madriz es como el Espanyol.

Pierde mucho más que gana con el Madris


----------



## Paddy McAloon (14 Sep 2022)

NiNi Ni Rojos Ni Grises dijo:


> Pero no voy a apostar a favor del Madriz esta *ves*, *porke* tiene que pinchar ya mismo, o todo serían ganancias !



¿Eres panchito, o es que no sabes escribir?


----------



## Carnaval (14 Sep 2022)

iban bien perfiladas, pero en una falló el CHELSEA - SALZBURG y en la otra el JUVENTUS - BENFICA, 12€ de pérdidas, a ver el fin de que tal.


----------



## NiNi Ni Rojos Ni Grises (14 Sep 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> ¿Eres panchito, o es que no sabes escribir?



Me chateaba con muxhos Sudamericanos y se me ha pegado su forma de escribir


----------



## Paddy McAloon (14 Sep 2022)

NiNi Ni Rojos Ni Grises dijo:


> Me chateaba con muxhos Sudamericanos y se me ha pegado su forma de escribir



Como dice el refrán, quien se acuesta con niños, cagado se levanta.


----------



## Carnaval (15 Sep 2022)

A la _saca _!!!


----------



## Knish77 (17 Sep 2022)

Sesión brutal en Betfair. De las 60 apuestas de hoy, he recuperado el saldo inicial en la nº 34. ¡A ganar a ganar, pollo para cenar!

También he probado en PokerStars Sports. Tiene la parte buena de que en las apuestas múltiples no tienes que ponerla santidad una por una como en Betfair, pero coloca las apuestas ganadas y perdidas a la buena de Dios, y es un rollo tener que buscar los resultados con lupa.


----------



## NiNi Ni Rojos Ni Grises (17 Sep 2022)

Acabo de Apostar 1.000 euros a Favor del Madriz, contra el Atletico. 

Ganaré un 125% más de eso, si gana.

También he apostado unos 500 a que empata. Te dan otro 120% más de eso si Empatan.

Entonces, solo perderé, si gana el Atleti, cosa cuasi imposible.

Si gana el Madrid, ganaré, unos 2.250 de 1500 que aposté. Unos 750 euracos más pa la saca.

Si empatan, de los 500 que invertí, ganaría 1.700 recuperando los 1.500 apostados y ganando 200.

El Atleti es un Picha Floja, como el Español, contra el Madris.

Si ganan, aun me quedarán 2.000 euros, los 1.000 iniciales y otros 1.000 de los 2.500 que llevo ganados hasta la fecha Burbus


----------



## Carnaval (17 Sep 2022)

pues yo me espero a mañana para meter unas combinadas de 6 partidos, de 188000 columnas solo quedan 400 vivas, a ver como quedan el ATH.CLUB - RAYO y el R.ZARAGOZA - SPORTING que empiezan ahora


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (17 Sep 2022)

NiNi Ni Rojos Ni Grises dijo:


> Acabo de Apostar 1.000 euros a Favor del Madriz, contra el Atletico.
> 
> Ganaré un 125% más de eso, si gana.
> 
> ...



Es decir, 750, 200 y -1000. A medio y largo plazo no sale a cuenta.


----------



## Carnaval (17 Sep 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Es decir, 750, 200 y -1000. A medio y largo plazo no sale a cuenta.



pienso igual, poner en juego tanto capital no me convence, mejor currarse un poco alguna combinada de varios partidos, menos capital en juego y más rentabilidad


----------



## Carnaval (17 Sep 2022)

25 combinadas para mañana.
Rentabilidad individual por 1€.
Rentabilidad total, entre X10 y X40.


----------



## Carnaval (17 Sep 2022)

Djokovic dijo:


> Cuqnto le metes por combinada? 1€?



normalmente entre 0.1 y 0.5€, depende de las que salgan, cuantas menos queden vivas, más por columna


----------



## NiNi Ni Rojos Ni Grises (18 Sep 2022)

Djokovic dijo:


> Pues yo e apostado a que gana el Atleti según un código matemático que descubrió un amigo
> la semana pasada aposté a favor del real Madrid por lo que si pierdo estoy a 0
> Creo que ya le toca perder al Real Madrid, no crees?
> El empate es el resultado más probable en mi opinión y sin embargo es el que más se paga
> si no fuera por el código este que puede ser erróneo me la jugaría al empate



¡¡¡ ¿El Atleti Hacerle PuPa Al Madriz? !!!

Si le ha regalado 2 Chempions, ya le Regala hasta el Estadio


----------



## NiNi Ni Rojos Ni Grises (18 Sep 2022)

Djokovic dijo:


> El Madrid lleva 8 victorias consecutivas, 0 derrotas
> Le toca empatar o perder , ni que fueran el barsa de Guardiola o vilanova



El Atleti casi nunca le gana. Es como el Espanyol, pero en Madris.


----------



## ralfy (18 Sep 2022)

Mañana al Madrid le toca no ganar, yo apostaría por un “1x” que se paga esta noche a 1.36, jugándome no más de un 10% de mi saldo


----------



## NiNi Ni Rojos Ni Grises (18 Sep 2022)

750 euracos más pa la Saca !!! 

Ya tengo casi 4.000 de 1.000 que aposte al Madriz desde principio de temporada


----------



## Knish77 (19 Sep 2022)

Pues acabo de descubrir las combinadas especiales (sobre todo Lucky 15 y 31), y van bien para quemar partidos de cuotas ridículas 1.10-1.40 y aprovechar tenis y basket.

Por si interesa.



https://www.casasdeapuestas.com/glosario/apuestas-de-sistema/


----------



## Apocalipsis existencial (19 Sep 2022)

Ludópatas que van a acabar muy mal en un foro de inversiones..


----------



## mol (19 Sep 2022)

Apocalipsis existencial dijo:


> Ludópatas que van a acabar muy mal en un foro de inversiones..



Por ahora parece que con el Madrid se acierta de pleno...


----------



## Carnaval (19 Sep 2022)

Apocalipsis existencial dijo:


> Ludópatas que van a acabar muy mal en un foro de inversiones..



En la bolsa solo triunfan los expertos y los peces gordos que tienen "información privilegiada", pero en las apuestas deportivas los factores son incontables. 

Un ganador se forja con disciplina, experiencia y talento independientemente del sistema que use.


----------



## Apocalipsis existencial (19 Sep 2022)

Carnaval dijo:


> En la bolsa solo triunfan los expertos y los peces gordos



Desde cuando


----------



## Carnaval (19 Sep 2022)

Apocalipsis existencial dijo:


> Desde cuando



desde que existe la información privilegiada, al resto las migajas


----------



## Apocalipsis existencial (19 Sep 2022)

Carnaval dijo:


> desde que existe la información privilegiada, al resto las migajas



Si vas a largo plazo te da igual lo que traten de manipular


----------



## NiNi Ni Rojos Ni Grises (19 Sep 2022)

Este año, er Madriz va a ganar todos los Partidos y será la Liga Perfecta

El Mejor Equipo del Siglo XXI está aquí Hamijos

Y yo me haré de Oro


----------



## Knish77 (20 Sep 2022)

NiNi Ni Rojos Ni Grises dijo:


> Este año, er Madriz va a ganar todos los Partidos y será la Liga Perfecta
> 
> El Mejor Equipo del Siglo XXI está aquí Hamijos
> 
> Y yo me haré de Oro



Posible hilo mítico.

Si echas cuentas, en la liga pasada el Madrid fue rentable a partir de cuota media 1.46 (38/26) y Barsa y Atleti lo fueron en 1.81 (38/21).




En los partidos de los tres grandes contra la mitad inferior de la tabla te suelen ofrecer cuotas bastante más bajas que esas (por ejemplo, este finde pagan Madrid vs Osasuna y Mallorca vs Barsa a 1.30, Sevilla vs Atleti a 2.25), y a largo plazo, según los resultados del año pasado, apostar a cuota baja no sería rentable.

La frontera ha de ser 1.50 creo yo. Equivale a un 66% de ganar el partido, e históricamente un equipo europeo que sea capaz de sumar 2/3 de los puntos suele terminar campeón de liga.


----------



## napobalo (20 Sep 2022)

Y el españa- suiza? No tengo yo tan claro que pierda suiza

Yo no apuesto pero esta la cosa 50-50


----------



## napobalo (24 Sep 2022)

Que os dije? suiza gana


----------



## Knish77 (25 Sep 2022)

napobalo dijo:


> Que os dije? suiza gana



Jeje, me acordé de tí durante los cinco minutos que nos duró el empate.

Llevo un finde bastante bueno, más de 100 apuestas tanto ayer como para un 11% de ROI y 25 unidades arriba.

Acabo de cerrar otras 50 apuestas para mañana, a ver qué tal porque rara vez tengo tres días positivos seguidos...


----------



## napobalo (25 Sep 2022)

Que te salgan todas bien

Yo no invierto en nada que sea aleatorio, como tirar una moneda al aire


----------



## Knish77 (25 Sep 2022)

napobalo dijo:


> Que te salgan todas bien
> 
> Yo no invierto en nada que sea aleatorio, como tirar una moneda al aire



Precisamente, a largo plazo tirar una moneda al aire es de lo menos aleatorio que existe, los resultados tenderán a 50/50. 

Se acierte más o menos eligiendo a qué rival apostar, importa tener una gestión de capital adecuada para soportar los vaivenes de la varianza.

Se puede ir a saco como el OP y jugárselo a una carta (el Madrid es una carta cojonuda, por cierto), o ratonear en partidos en los que creas tener una mínima ventaja y meter un volumen de la ostia.

Realmente si en una "inversión" en apuestas deportivas tuvieras un 1% de ventaja, a largo plazo podrías sacar un buen dinero. La cosa, creo yo, es limitar en lo posible el riesgo de ruina y no arriesgar una parte sustanciosa del capital para ganar mucho muy rápido... porque entonces uno se expone a perder mucho muy rápido.

Desde el viernes llevo 250 apuestas y un 8% de ROI, cosa que no es muy habitual. La cosa suele oscilar entre ±5% así que mubién. 

No me voy a hacer rico ni arruinar con esto de todos modos, son unidades de 0.25€.


----------



## Carnaval (25 Sep 2022)

rentabilidad a 1 euro por fila


1,1,1,1,1,2,1,1,949 €​1,1,1,1,1,2,2,1,1.089 €​1,1,1,1,2,1,X,1,1.446 €​1,1,1,1,X,1,1,X,2.319 €​1,1,1,1,X,1,2,1,1.787 €​1,1,1,1,X,1,2,X,2.662 €​1,1,1,1,X,1,X,1,1.868 €​1,1,1,1,X,2,1,1,1.014 €​1,1,1,1,X,2,1,X,1.510 €​1,1,1,1,X,2,2,1,1.164 €​1,1,1,1,X,2,2,X,1.734 €​1,1,1,1,X,2,X,1,1.217 €​1,1,1,1,X,2,X,X,1.813 €​1,1,1,2,X,2,1,1,1.455 €​1,1,1,2,X,2,2,1,1.671 €​1,1,1,X,2,1,1,X,2.341 €​1,1,1,X,2,1,X,1,1.886 €​1,1,1,X,2,2,1,X,1.525 €​1,1,1,X,2,2,X,1,1.229 €​1,1,1,X,X,1,1,1,2.031 €​1,1,1,X,X,1,2,1,2.331 €​1,1,1,X,X,2,1,1,1.323 €​1,1,1,X,X,2,1,X,1.970 €​1,1,1,X,X,2,2,1,1.519 €​1,1,1,X,X,2,2,X,2.262 €​1,1,1,X,X,2,X,1,1.587 €​2,1,1,1,1,2,2,X,1.089 €​2,1,1,1,1,2,X,1,764 €​2,1,1,1,2,2,X,2,727 €​2,1,1,1,X,2,1,2,782 €​2,1,1,1,X,2,1,X,1.014 €​2,1,1,1,X,2,2,2,898 €​2,1,1,1,X,2,2,X,1.164 €​2,1,1,1,X,2,X,1,817 €​2,1,1,1,X,2,X,X,1.217 €​2,1,1,2,X,2,1,X,1.455 €​2,1,1,2,X,2,2,X,1.671 €​2,1,1,2,X,2,X,1,1.172 €​2,1,1,X,1,2,2,1,954 €​2,1,1,X,2,2,1,2,790 €​2,1,1,X,2,2,1,X,1.024 €​2,1,1,X,2,2,2,X,1.176 €​2,1,1,X,2,2,X,1,825 €​2,1,1,X,2,2,X,X,1.229 €​2,1,1,X,X,2,1,1,888 €​2,1,1,X,X,2,1,X,1.323 €​2,1,1,X,X,2,2,1,1.019 €​2,1,1,X,X,2,2,X,1.519 €​2,1,1,X,X,2,X,1,1.066 €​2,1,1,X,X,2,X,X,1.587 €​X,1,1,1,2,1,X,1,1.157 €​X,1,1,1,X,1,2,1,1.430 €​X,1,1,1,X,2,1,1,811 €​X,1,1,1,X,2,1,X,1.208 €​X,1,1,1,X,2,2,1,931 €​X,1,1,1,X,2,2,X,1.387 €​X,1,1,1,X,2,X,1,973 €​X,1,1,X,2,2,1,X,1.220 €​X,1,1,X,2,2,X,1,983 €​X,1,1,X,X,2,1,1,1.058 €​X,1,1,X,X,2,2,1,1.215 €​X,1,2,1,2,1,1,1,1.764 €​X,1,2,1,2,2,2,1,1.319 €​X,1,2,1,2,2,2,X,1.965 €​X,1,2,1,2,2,X,1,1.379 €​X,1,2,1,X,2,1,1,1.484 €​X,1,2,1,X,2,2,1,1.704 €​X,1,2,X,2,2,2,1,1.721 €​


----------



## Carnaval (25 Sep 2022)




----------



## NiNi Ni Rojos Ni Grises (30 Sep 2022)

Voy a cambiar mi método de apuestas a todo el Blanco

R.Madrid vs Osasuna 1 pagan a 1,32 una X 5,25 y un 2 un 9,25 

El Osasuna me parece un equipazo, que se le puede atragantar, al Madriz

Tengo más de 4.000 euros ganados, de 1.000 que comencé, apostando siempre a favor del Madris

Pues este finde voy a apostar 200 eurillos a una X ke me podrían dar 1050

Y unos 100 Merkels a un 2 que me rentarian 925 

¿Ke Opináis Burbus de mi Apuesta?


----------



## ralfy (30 Sep 2022)

El Osasuna va quinto pero no nos engañemos no ha ganado a nadie potente en lo que va de liga. No le veo ganando en el Bernabéu. Esta la cosa este finde para meterle a l madrid y al Barça


----------



## Knish77 (2 Oct 2022)

NiNi Ni Rojos Ni Grises dijo:


> Voy a cambiar mi método de apuestas a todo el Blanco
> 
> R.Madrid vs Osasuna 1 pagan a 1,32 una X 5,25 y un 2 un 9,25
> 
> ...



Si es que 1,3 no compensa mucho...

Hice tres combinadas (triple, trixie y patent) para victoria de Atleti, Barsa y Madrid. He cancelado la triple esta mañana a 3.x para seguir con las otras dos for free.

El Madrid debería de ganar de calle y más jugando en casa. El resultado que consideran más probable es el 2-0.

De hecho, estoy por meter al 0-0 (pagan a 18) para cancelar la apuesta antes del descanso. Últimamente el Madrid empieza a medio gas y aprieta en el segundo tiempo.


----------



## Mariano24 (2 Oct 2022)

Ayer ganaron el 90% de los favoritos. Me llevé 80€
Algo interesante para hoy?


----------



## Carnaval (2 Oct 2022)

188 apuestas, rentabilidad entre X1.5 y X22


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (2 Oct 2022)

Las apuestas del fútbol son un robo,....robo al que apuesta porque siempre gana la banca; y robo al pueblo español y al estado porque los beneficios generados por una competición deportiva nacional que dependen de la Real Federación Española de Fútbol deberían quedarse en España , en cambio ahora con el régimen progre-78, los beneficios se los llevan mafias extranjeras de gangsters. Con Franco sólo existían las quinielas y no había robos de ninguna clase.


----------



## HelloAsilvestrados (2 Oct 2022)

hoy han empatado


----------



## Knish77 (3 Oct 2022)

NiNi Ni Rojos Ni Grises dijo:


> Voy a cambiar mi método de apuestas a todo el Blanco
> 
> R.Madrid vs Osasuna 1 pagan a 1,32 una X 5,25 y un 2 un 9,25
> 
> ...



Crack


----------



## NiNi Ni Rojos Ni Grises (3 Oct 2022)

Knish77 dijo:


> Crack



Ha sido Pura ChiRiPa con lo del Penalty Fallado


----------



## HelloAsilvestrados (3 Oct 2022)

NiNi Ni Rojos Ni Grises dijo:


> Ha sido Pura ChiRiPa con lo del Penalty Fallado



Yo hoy puse una X en ese partido, tantos partidos seguidos ganando incrementaba la posibilidad de que saliera un empate algún día, como ha pasado hoy.


----------



## Ele_SD (3 Oct 2022)

Claro hombre. Sí ''las apuestas deportivas'' son un chollazo ji-ji-ji, por eso hay tanta incitación propagandística a ellas en la caja tonta. Sin duda quieren que nos forremos con ellas y aprovechemos al máximo, a poder ser diariamente y ''diversificando'' en distintos mercados y partidos. Jugosas rentabilidades de hasta un 250%%% a la de cambio y con sorpresa ji - ji - ji. Yo en la vida, *EN LA VIDA *he escuchado ni he leído a NADIE decir que han palmado con ello. Es segurísimo. Son la panacea.


----------



## Apocalipsis existencial (3 Oct 2022)

HelloAsilvestrados dijo:


> tantos partidos seguidos ganando incrementaba la posibilidad de que saliera un empate algún día, como ha pasado hoy



Ese argumento es ridículo. Al nivel de los que apuestan a fútbol y creen que se harán ricos.

Y aún peor es jugar la quiniela. Donde el estado se queda casi la mitad de lo que apuestan y reparten la otra mitad. Es regalar dinero al estado que tanto amais.

Los que pueden ganar pasta con las apuestas en seguida son expulsados porque la banca no quiere perder dinero. Si no os han baneado ya es porque aún no habéis ganado una mierda y descuentan que acabareis perdiendo


----------



## TheAgeOfFalconetti (3 Oct 2022)

Dijjjcrepo, si se puede ganar dinero con las apuestas, y mucho. Pero claro, para eso se necesitan dos cosas.

1)Disciplina brutal, mente mas fría que el permafrost
2)Una casa de apuestas que no viva de que pierdan los usuarios (para que no te baneen si ves que les ganas), si no de las comisiones que sacan de los intercambios de apuestas (como betfair.com en UK).

En reino hundido hay gente que se dedica a esto, se montan sus estadísticas, etc, y llegan a ganar dinero. Pero es muy complicado, te tienes que dedicar a ello como si fuera un curro y dedicarle muchas horas.


----------



## HelloAsilvestrados (3 Oct 2022)

Apocalipsis existencial dijo:


> Ese argumento es ridículo. Al nivel de los que apuestan a fútbol y creen que se harán ricos.
> 
> Y aún peor es jugar la quiniela. Donde el estado se queda casi la mitad de lo que apuestan y reparten la otra mitad. Es regalar dinero al estado que tanto amais.
> 
> Los que pueden ganar pasta con las apuestas en seguida son expulsados porque la banca no quiere perder dinero. Si no os han baneado ya es porque aún no habéis ganado una mierda y descuentan que acabareis perdiendo



¿eso lo dices por experiencia propia? ¿te han expulsado por apostar y ganar?


----------



## Apocalipsis existencial (3 Oct 2022)

HelloAsilvestrados dijo:


> ¿eso lo dices por experiencia propia? ¿te han expulsado por apostar y ganar?



No, pero tienes por ahí testimonios de los expertos en apuestas que consiguen superar a la casa de forma consistente y sus cuentas acaban bloqueadas. Los de la casa no quieren perder y se reservan derecho de bloquearle la cuenta a cualquiera y dejarle sin dinero.


----------



## HelloAsilvestrados (3 Oct 2022)

Apocalipsis existencial dijo:


> No, pero tienes por ahí testimonios de los expertos en apuestas que consiguen superar a la casa de forma consistente y sus cuentas acaban bloqueadas. Los de la casa no quieren perder y se reservan derecho de bloquearle la cuenta a cualquiera y dejarle sin dinero.



ah claro, ahí es muy diferente a las apuestas del estado, la casa siempre gana


----------



## gdr100 (3 Oct 2022)

HelloAsilvestrados dijo:


> ¿eso lo dices por experiencia propia? ¿te han expulsado por apostar y ganar?



A mi si me expulsaron de alguna cuando apostaba. Aunque lo habitual es limitarte las apuestas a cantidades ridículas (céntimos me llegaron a poner de límite) para que tu mismo te vayas aburrido de la casa. 

Y si es posible ganar dinero, pero hace falta, como ha dicho un forero más arriba, un exchange tipo Betfair con liquidez internacional, cosa que en España no se da por límites legales.


----------



## Davistt (3 Oct 2022)

Si te quieres dedicar a esto, lo mejor es intentar hacerlo fuera de España. En R.U. por ejemplo no hay impuestos a los beneficios por el juego, cosa que en España si ganas bastante te crujen vivo


----------



## Stalkeador (3 Oct 2022)

Las apuestas deportivas es como ésto:


*Y cuanto más juegas, más pierdes. *

Que salgan moneditas de vez en cuando es intrascendente.


----------



## Knish77 (4 Oct 2022)

HelloAsilvestrados dijo:


> Yo hoy puse una X en ese partido, tantos partidos seguidos ganando incrementaba la posibilidad de que saliera un empate algún día, como ha pasado hoy.



Acabas de exponer perfectamente la falacia del jugador.  

Son sucesos independientes, por mucho que tires una moneda cinco veces y salga cara, sigues teniendo un 50% de que salga cruz en la sexta tirada.

En el fútbol las probabilidades pueden ser algo más etéreas por imprevistos (lesión del crack, un árbitro que la pifie) o factores que afecten a la moral del equipo, para bien o para mal.



Stalkeador dijo:


> Las apuestas deportivas es como ésto:
> Ver archivo adjunto 1214149
> 
> *Y cuanto más juegas, más pierdes. *
> ...



Estas simplificando más de la cuenta.

El porcentaje que se llevan las casas de apuestas (≈5%) es varias veces menor al que te sisa el Estado con las tragaperras (20%) y los márgenes de elección del jugador no tienen nada que ver.


----------



## Knish77 (4 Oct 2022)

Este artículo me parece muy interesante.









Las dos caras del juego en España


El 80% de los 1,3 millones de personas que apuestan online en España pierde. Sólo el 0,81% obtiene un beneficio anual de más de 3.000 euros e intenta vivir de ello. Las




www.elcorreo.com





Hay más de un millón de apostadores online en España. El 80% pierde y menos del 1% ha ganado más de 3000€ al año... con lo cual uno de cada cinco se mantiene o gana algo de calderilla.

A un tipo que ganó 4000€ al mes durante un trimestre le restrigieron la cuenta para que solo pudiera apostar el 10% de lo habitual. A otros directamente les suprimieron la cuenta.

Estos párrafos me parecen acojonantes...




P. D. Para otro rato, la tributación de las ganancias. Saqueo puro y duro.


----------



## NiNi Ni Rojos Ni Grises (5 Oct 2022)

Madrid Vs Shaktar 
1,18 euros por 1 euro apostado si gana el Madris. Voy a apostar unos 255 euros pa cubrir gastos de otras apuestas ganando 300 euros
8 euros por 1 euro apostado, si empatan voy a apostar 50 euros para poder ganar 400
14,50 euros por 1 euro apostado, si gana el Shaktar voy a apostar 27,6 euros para ganar 400 también

Si Sale X gano un 20% de lo jugado 67 euros gano 
Si Sale un 2 también gano un 20% de lo jugado 67 euros gano 

Si sale el 1 tan solo pierdo un 10% de los 333 euros jugados unos unos 33,3 euros

Hoy estoy conservador Burbus. Voy a por el 20% si hay una gran sorpresa !

O tan solo perder un 10% de 333 euros jugados si gana el favorito !!!


----------



## Carnaval (5 Oct 2022)

7LEIPZIG - CELTICMIE18:451X211118CHELSEA - MILANMIE21:001X21X21X21X219R.MADRID - SHAKHTARMIE21:0011X211110MAN.CITY - COPENHAGUEMIE21:001111111JUVENTUS - MACCABI HAIFAMIE21:001111112BENFICA - PSGMIE21:00221X21X213SHERIFF - R.SOCIEDADJUE18:4522221X14ROMA - BETISJUE21:0021X121


----------



## Knish77 (6 Oct 2022)

Hoy me han hecho la puñeta los favoritos a cuotas de 1.50 a 1.70, habré acertado como un 30% y voy palmando un 5% de lo apostado a falta de un puñado de partidos de fútbol sudamericano.


P. D. Qué putada, acaban de echar a Lopetegui del Sevilla. Siempre ha sido el entrenador óptimo para apostar en contra de su equipo.


----------



## Carnaval (6 Oct 2022)




----------



## NiNi Ni Rojos Ni Grises (8 Oct 2022)

Tengo casi 5.000 euros de 1.000 que comencé apostando al Madrid

Hoy voy a apostar a favor del Madrid, 1.000 euretes que los pagan a 1,49


----------



## NiNi Ni Rojos Ni Grises (8 Oct 2022)

Un 49% de ganancias, si gana Er Madriz

Los Depósitos, no generan, ni un 1% Burbus

Y la Bolsa, ni un 6 o 7% en un buen día


----------



## Carnaval (8 Oct 2022)

NiNi Ni Rojos Ni Grises dijo:


> Un 49% de ganancias, si gana Er Madriz
> 
> Los Depósitos, no generan, ni un 1% Burbus
> 
> Y la Bolsa, ni un 6 o 7% en un buen día



Tanto estudiar economía y luego llorando porque viene un 10% de inflación.


----------



## Knish77 (9 Oct 2022)

NiNi Ni Rojos Ni Grises dijo:


> Un 49% de ganancias, si gana Er Madriz
> 
> Los Depósitos, no generan, ni un 1% Burbus
> 
> Y la Bolsa, ni un 6 o 7% en un buen día



Bueno, las cosas como son.

Aunque la rentabilidad que ofrezcan no sea nada del otro mundo, ni en depósitos ni en bolsa te expones a perder el 100% de la inversión tras 90 minutos salvo debacle histórica, pero en fútbol un partido te puede variar de signo por completo en los últimos cinco minutos.

Lo habitual es no jugarse más del 1% o 3% del capital en una sola apuesta, más allá de eso los resultados pueden terminar volviéndose demasiado volátiles.

Cualquier método de apuestas que funcione ha de tener un equilibrio entre mantener un buen ritmo de ganancias cuando el viento sopla de cola y también reducir las pérdidas cuando llegan turbulencias.

Tarde o temprano siempre llegan, jeje. De lo contrario no habría un 80% de perdedores en las apuestas deportivas.


----------



## Knish77 (9 Oct 2022)

Y hablando de cómo me van las cosas, regulín de regulete. Varios días seguidos en los que las ganancias oscilan entre +2 y -5%, más lo último que lo primero.

Básicamente hasta ahora he estado jugando cantidades irrisorias en 100-150 apuestas diarias hasta, después de unas 8000 apuestas, tener una muestra suficiente de rentabilidad media por cuota.

La fórmula que menos pérdidas arroja parece ser 1.50-2-40 en 1<x<2 y 1.50-2.00 en 1>x>2, y formar combinadas dobles y triples de 1.90-2.10 a partir de cuotas 1.20-1.45.

El tema es lograr depurar una fórmula con la que poder meter un volumen brutal de apuestas diarias y obtener unas ganancias mínimas garantizadas a largo plazo de en torno al 3-4%.

Esto es una quimera por supuesto, pero entre una cosa y otra me lo paso pipa...


----------



## Carnaval (9 Oct 2022)

100 combinadas para esta tarde, inversión 10€ en total, rentabilidad entre x2 - x20


----------



## Carnaval (9 Oct 2022)

9 combinadas, inversión total 4.5€, beneficio entre x1.5 - x10


----------



## Carnaval (13 Oct 2022)

99 combinadas para esta tarde, coste total 9.9€, rentabilidad entre X1.5 y X128





Trabzonspor - Monaco1X1X1X1X1XXXX1XNice - FC Slovacko1X1X1XX1X1XX11XMan.United-OmoniaNicosie111111111West Ham - AnderlechtXXXXX22X2XX2Union Berlin - MalmöX2X22XX2X2X2RealSocie.-SherifTiras.XX11X1X1X1XLazio Rome-Sturm GrazX1X1X1X111X


----------



## Carnaval (15 Oct 2022)

JORNADA 14 - 15/10/2022RES4ATH.CLUB - AT.MADRIDSAB21:0011xxxxx5CELTA - R.SOCIEDADDOM14:00xxxxxxx6R.MADRID - BARCELONADOM16:15xx1111x7ESPANYOL - VALLADOLIDDOM18:301x111x18BETIS - ALMERÍADOM21:00111121112LEVANTE - LEGANÉSDOM14:00111211113MÁLAGA - LUGODOM18:30212111114CARTAGENA - IBIZADOM21:00xxxxxxx


----------



## AntiComunist (15 Oct 2022)

Carnaval dijo:


> 9 combinadas, inversión total 4.5€, beneficio entre x1.5 - x10
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1221134



tu eres de forocoches que haces aqui negro ludopata


----------



## Carnaval (15 Oct 2022)

AntiComunist dijo:


> tu eres de forocoches que haces aqui negro ludopata



calla, zorra vacunada


----------



## NiNi Ni Rojos Ni Grises (16 Oct 2022)

Voy a apostar al Madrid 1.000 euricos, al 2,25%, que me podrían dar 2.250 euricos

Un 125% de Rentabilidad en 1 Hora y Media Burbus


----------



## chortinator (16 Oct 2022)

NiNi Ni Rojos Ni Grises dijo:


> Voy a apostar al Madrid 1.000 euricos, al 2,25%, que me podrían dar 2.250 euricos
> 
> Un 125% de Rentabilidad en 1 Hora y Media Burbus




Ojala ganes, pero yo hoy veo una victoria del barcelona, no se a cuanto lo pagan.


Yo cuando tenia 20 estuve un año apostando, empece con 25 euros, y en abril tenia como 200 o asi.

En un mes lo perdi todo, no se que me paso, que tras dos jornadas de apuesta donde perdi, me volvi loco y aposte al tuntun y el resultado fue un desastre. Desde entonces nunca mas aposte,pero me ha gustado este hilo


----------



## Knish77 (16 Oct 2022)

chortinator dijo:


> Ojala ganes, pero yo hoy veo una victoria del barcelona, no se a cuanto lo pagan.
> 
> 
> Yo cuando tenia 20 estuve un año apostando, empece con 25 euros, y en abril tenia como 200 o asi.
> ...



Se paga 2.30 al Madrid, 3.60 el empate y 3.00 al Barsa (42% de victoria blanca y 32% de victoria culé) pero en el Bernabeu, desde 2010, el Madrid gana el 32% de los partidos y el Barsa un 52%.

Partido imprevisible en cualquier caso, los culés llegan tocados después de cagarla en Champions y si no ganan se viene una crisis maja. Va a estar entretenido de ver.

Los resultados que pagan como más probables son 1-1 seguido de 2-1 y de 1-2.


----------



## chortinator (16 Oct 2022)

Knish77 dijo:


> Se paga 2.30 al Madrid, 3.60 el empate y 3.00 al Barsa (42% de victoria blanca y 32% de victoria culé) pero en el Bernabeu, desde 2010, el Madrid gana el 32% de los partidos y el Barsa un 52%.
> 
> Partido imprevisible en cualquier caso, los culés llegan tocados después de cagarla en Champions y si no ganan se viene una crisis maja. Va a estar entretenido de ver.



Yo simpatizo por el madrid, pero la situacion del barcelona, invita a pensar que van a salir a morder. Partido interesante como bien dices.


----------



## Carnaval (16 Oct 2022)

Después de perder 7€ en las combinadas de ayer, para esta tarde volvemos a la carga con 72 combinadas a 0.20€ de los 7 partidos que faltan del boleto de la quiniela. En resumen, 15 € de inversión y en caso de acierto sobre 150€, aproximadamente. No es mucho, pero la liga aun esta calentando


----------



## TheAgeOfFalconetti (16 Oct 2022)

Yo voy con la tarjeta amarilla de Gavi, un clásico, por los LOLES.


----------



## Carnaval (16 Oct 2022)

NiNi Ni Rojos Ni Grises dijo:


> Voy a apostar al Madrid 1.000 euricos, al 2,25%, que me podrían dar 2.250 euricos
> 
> Un 125% de Rentabilidad en 1 Hora y Media Burbus



Sin animo de acritud, lo que no me convence de tu método es el riesgo en el que pones el principal. Me refiero a que en caso de un fallo lo pierdes todo. De todas formas, enhorabuena y suerte


----------



## NiNi Ni Rojos Ni Grises (16 Oct 2022)

Carnaval dijo:


> Sin animo de acritud, lo que no me convence de tu método es el riesgo en el que pones el principal. Me refiero a que en caso de un fallo lo pierdes todo. De todas formas, enhorabuena y suerte



De Momento, de 1.000 eypos que jugué, tengo 5.000

El Madriz, es el equipo que más gana, de todo el Universo...!!!


----------



## Carnaval (16 Oct 2022)

NiNi Ni Rojos Ni Grises dijo:


> De Momento, de 1.000 eypos que jugué, tengo 5.000
> 
> El Madriz, es el equipo que más gana, de todo el Universo...!!!



jajajaja... está claro que el R.Madrid este año va fundiendo biela.... pobres culés !!!!


----------



## TheAgeOfFalconetti (16 Oct 2022)

TheAgeOfFalconetti dijo:


> Yo voy con la tarjeta amarilla de Gavi, un clásico, por los LOLES.



Coño no juega Gavi, pero si SergiRomuerto por la banda de Fornicius Jr, algo hay q meterle a su amarilla.

Y a Busquets también, se va a ver superado, creo.


----------



## NiNi Ni Rojos Ni Grises (16 Oct 2022)

Los Cagalanes van a Tragar Lefa mientras no dejen el Independentismo

Zapatero era el Balón de OrrO y No Més-Sí


----------



## _Ñocla_ (16 Oct 2022)

El Barsa ha vuelto, Laporta se gastó dinero en una demigrante pancarta...l


----------



## XRL (16 Oct 2022)

si tienes dinero para jugar apostando al caballo ganador puedes ir teniendo ganancias

yo porque no remo ni tengo dinero si no pasaría por las máquinas estas para llevarme un buen pellizco

hace unos años con 1€ casi gano 800€ de 15 apuestas acerté 14 xd

mucho mas fácil que la primitiva-quiniela-euromillones....


----------



## Carnaval (16 Oct 2022)

NiNi Ni Rojos Ni Grises dijo:


> Voy a apostar al Madrid 1.000 euricos, al 2,25%, que me podrían dar 2.250 euricos
> 
> Un 125% de Rentabilidad en 1 Hora y Media Burbus



Eso esta hecho, enhorabuena por esa rentabilidad


----------



## NiNi Ni Rojos Ni Grises (16 Oct 2022)

Carnaval dijo:


> Eso esta hecho, enhorabuena por esa rentabilidad
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1229854



Mas de 6000 Lereles tengo ya !!! Y comensé con 1.000 !! Me he hecho del Madris esté año y eso que vivo en Barselona !


----------



## Knish77 (18 Oct 2022)

El Sevilla es un meme, ya palma en casa en el minuto 5.


----------



## NiNi Ni Rojos Ni Grises (18 Oct 2022)

Elche vs Madriz 1 unos 8 euros X unos 5,25 2 unos 1,35

Voy a apostar 1.000 eypos al 2, para ganar 350 si gana el Madriz

Y esos 350 los voy a apostar a la X donde podría ganar 1837,5 eypos, Casi 500 limpios

Solo puedo perder 1350 Eypos si gana el Elche.

Es que creo, que va a empatar el Madriz en Elche, pa dar emosión a la Liga. Es una Corasonada


----------



## NiNi Ni Rojos Ni Grises (20 Oct 2022)

Ke tonto fuí con no apostar solo al Madriz !!!

Hubiera Ganado un 35% de mi Dinero !!

Pero pensaba que iban a empatar !

Bueno, al menos, me he quedado igual Burbus...


----------



## Knish77 (20 Oct 2022)

NiNi Ni Rojos Ni Grises dijo:


> Ke tonto fuí con no apostar solo al Madriz !!!
> 
> Hubiera Ganado un 35% de mi Dinero !!
> 
> ...



No perdiendo va bien aunque como todas las apuestas deportivas a cuotas usuales siempre te estén sisando un 5-6%.

Te tendrían que ofrecer las cuotas centrales para quedar a pre y las inferiores para tener una ligera ventaja.



Spoiler









Por mi parte quemé un bono a victoria del Madrid, más de 2.5 goles y que el Elche no marcaba. Sonó la flauta y ya tengo para unos cafeses.

Estoy 15 unidades arriba esta semana, tras 300 apuestas... y me he comido 7 abajo en las primeras 20 de hoy.


----------



## Pollo69 (20 Oct 2022)

Lo mejor es apostar al ambos marcan si además siempre dan buenas cuotas


----------



## NiNi Ni Rojos Ni Grises (20 Oct 2022)

Pollo69 dijo:


> Lo mejor es apostar al ambos marcan si además siempre dan buenas cuotas



A mi, hace años, me gustaba apostar a si habían más de 2,5 goles por partido o menos...

Tenías un 50% de acertar y pagaban muy bien creo


----------



## NiNi Ni Rojos Ni Grises (22 Oct 2022)

Madrid vs Sevilla 1 - 1,33 
X - 5,25 
2 - 9

Voy a apostar, 200 euros a favor de la X, donde puedo cobrar 1050 euros

Y 100 al 2, donde puedo ganar, 900 eureques...

Seguramente ganará el Madriz. Pero como tengo 4.000 euros pa apostar y solo me jugaré 300, es una perdida asumible Burbus

¿Qué opináis de mi apuesta Burbus..?


----------



## Knish77 (22 Oct 2022)

El Sevilla está en horas bajas y a Sampaoli siempre lo he considerado un ful. Opto por victoria del Madrid, marca Benzema y +2.5 goles entre ambos (x2.33).

El Sevilla parece que lo tiene crudo. De hecho creo que apostaré por el 1-0 para hacer cashout en cuanto se produzca.


----------



## NiNi Ni Rojos Ni Grises (22 Oct 2022)

Knish77 dijo:


> El Sevilla está en horas bajas y a Sampaoli siempre lo he considerado un ful. Opto por victoria del Madrid, marca Benzema y +2.5 goles entre ambos (x2.33).
> 
> El Sevilla parece que lo tiene crudo. De hecho creo que apostaré por el 1-0 para hacer cashout en cuanto se produzca.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1236168



Yo también creo que va a ganar el Madrid. Pero por 300 eurillos, pasaré un buen rato, viendo si El Sevilla despierta de su letargo


----------



## eminentemente técnico (22 Oct 2022)

La mejor manera de ganar dinero sin riesgo en esto de las apuestas es el matched betting. Este año llevo 9k de ganacias y el anterior acabé con 8k. (brutos)

Os lo dice un veterano que ha probado y dedicado horas a todo tipo de sistemas de apuestas.


----------



## NiNi Ni Rojos Ni Grises (22 Oct 2022)

eminentemente técnico dijo:


> La mejor manera de ganar dinero sin riesgo en esto de las apuestas es el matched betting. Este año llevo 9k de ganacias y el anterior acabé con 8k. (brutos)
> 
> Os lo dice un veterano que ha probado y dedicado horas a todo tipo de sistemas de apuestas.



¿Qué es el Matched Betting Hamijo?


----------



## eminentemente técnico (23 Oct 2022)

Es muy complejo de explicar. Básicamente es aprovechar promociones, bonos y apuestas gratis de todas las casas de apuestas para lograr un beneficio seguro sin riesgo,antes de que jueguen ya sabes la cantidad exacta que vas a ganar.

Échale un vistazo a alguna de las 2 grandes plataformas en España. Vilibets y ninjabet


----------



## XRL (23 Oct 2022)

Carnaval dijo:


> Juego a combinadas 1X2, pero entre 6 - 10 partidos, son jodidas pero a una combinada de 10 partidos a 1€ le sacas tranquilamente unos cuantos miles de euros. Lo de que limitan en las casas de apuestas online debe ser cierto, pero siempre quedan las casas de apuestas físicas, no creo que te prohíban la entrada y además, aunque te prohibiesen la entrada a un local físico, los tickets-resguardo que expiden las máquinas no tienen usuario



yo jugué hace años así a 15 partidos con 1€ y estuve apunto de ganar 800€,acerté 14 de 15

lo de las apuestas deportivas si tienes dinero y sabes algo con practica empiezas a ganar pasta como si nada

mejor eso que remar como un subnormal


----------



## NiNi Ni Rojos Ni Grises (23 Oct 2022)

Soy GiliPoyas por no apostar al Madrid, y salir de mi Método !!!

Hubiera ganado un 35% de mi Dinero !!

Ahora me he quedado con 3.700 pa apostar, empecé con 1.000, apostando al Madriz !


----------



## XRL (23 Oct 2022)

NiNi Ni Rojos Ni Grises dijo:


> Soy GiliPoyas por no apostar al Madrid, y salir de mi Método !!!
> 
> Hubiera ganado un 35% de mi Dinero !!
> 
> Ahora me he quedado con 3.700 pa apostar, empecé con 1.000, apostando al Madriz !



vete mañana de putes de 30€ y se te pasa el cabreo xd


----------



## NiNi Ni Rojos Ni Grises (23 Oct 2022)

XRL dijo:


> vete mañana de putes de 30€ y se te pasa el cabreo xd



Tienes razón, tendré que echar una canita al aire, para olvidarme de mis 300 eypos


----------



## Carnaval (23 Oct 2022)




----------



## NiNi Ni Rojos Ni Grises (23 Oct 2022)

Carnaval dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1237467



Yo voy a apostar 1000 napos, a favor del Barsa, que pagan un 50% de lo ke apuestes contra el Bilbao

¿Tú también apuestas al 1 fijo en el Barsa vs Bilbao por lo ke veo?


----------



## Carnaval (23 Oct 2022)

NiNi Ni Rojos Ni Grises dijo:


> Yo voy a apostar 1000 napos, a favor del Barsa, que pagan un 50% de lo ke apuestes contra el Bilbao
> 
> ¿Tú también apuestas al 1 fijo en el Barsa vs Bilbao por lo ke veo?



si, a mi me sale un 1 como la copa de un piano


----------



## NiNi Ni Rojos Ni Grises (23 Oct 2022)

Carnaval dijo:


> si, a mi me sale un 1 como la copa de un piano



Como pinche hoy, el Madriz se escapa y es muy pronto para eso, por el bien de la Liga


----------



## Librepensador91 (23 Oct 2022)

En el farsa hay rotaciones, franky terminó con sobrecarga el partido del jueves.. y los leones corren mucho, aunque llevan un par de partidos haciendo el canelo


----------



## NiNi Ni Rojos Ni Grises (23 Oct 2022)

Librepensador91 dijo:


> En el farsa hay rotaciones, franky terminó con sobrecarga el partido del jueves.. y los leones corren mucho, aunque llevan un par de partidos haciendo el canelo



Si fuera en Bilbao, no te digo que no. Pero en Campo del Barsa, los Leones se rajan

Entre Cagalanes y Etarras, hay un pacto de No agresión, desde hasé mucho tiempo


----------



## Davistt (23 Oct 2022)

que gana el barça lo saben hasta los etarras


----------



## Carnaval (23 Oct 2022)

esto esta casi hecho


----------



## Knish77 (23 Oct 2022)

Davistt dijo:


> que gana el barça lo saben hasta los etarras



La estadística viene así: victoria local clara.




El FC Barcelona no ha perdido en 16 de sus últimos 17 partidos contra el Athletic Club en LaLiga.
El FC Barcelona no ha perdido en 9 de sus últimos 10 partidos en LaLiga.
El FC Barcelona ha marcado en cada uno de sus últimos 15 partidos en casa seguidos contra el Athletic Club en LaLiga.
El FC Barcelona ha marcado en cada uno de sus últimos 9 partidos seguidos en LaLiga.
El Athletic Club ha recibido en 11 de sus últimos 12 partidos de visitante.


----------



## NiNi Ni Rojos Ni Grises (23 Oct 2022)

Ayer perdí 300. Hoy he ganado 500 Tengo 4.200 pa seguir apostando. 

Y me voy a comprar con otras ganancias de 2.000 euros apostando desde el prinsipio al Madriz, un ordenador barato pa mí, un Iphone pa mi familiar en la tienda y una tele plana pa mi vieja

Este finde ganado 200 euricos, con los que no se sí comprarme más tarjets SD y Lápiz USBs


----------



## Davistt (23 Oct 2022)

Visca Barça


----------



## Knish77 (25 Oct 2022)

Duelo de titanes  en poco más de una hora: Sevilla -Copenhague.

Ambos vienen de unos partidos tan penosos que quemaré un bono a victoria local, menos de 2.5 goles y más de 4.5 tarjetas para una cuota final de 4.92.


----------



## Davistt (25 Oct 2022)

Knish77 dijo:


> Duelo de titanes  en poco más de una hora: Sevilla -Copenhague.
> 
> Ambos vienen de unos partidos tan penosos que quemaré un bono a victoria local, menos de 2.5 goles y más de 4.5 tarjetas para una cuota final de 4.92.



Multi-resultado exacto: 1-0, 2-0, 3-0. Dudo que se le escape este partido al Sevilla, pero tampoco creo que hagan maravillas


----------



## Knish77 (25 Oct 2022)

Davistt dijo:


> Multi-resultado exacto: 1-0, 2-0, 3-0. Dudo que se le escape este partido al Sevilla, pero tampoco creo que hagan maravillas



Hasta el descanso un tostonazo: cuatro remates a puerta del Sevilla por uno del rival, un par de corners mal tirados, cero tarjetas y sigue el marcador inicial.

Que puedan meter dos goles me parece ciencia ficción, pero como no metan al menos uno la afición se va a ciscar en sus muelas... así que voy al 0-0 y al 1-0 que se pagan a 3.40 y 4.00.

Igual es un equipo que terminará dando dinero con empates o victorias de pocos goles, pero hoy por hoy me dan un poco de penica.


----------



## jlrr (25 Oct 2022)

El madrid como lo veis hoy? Tiene bajas importantes en ataque, aunque el resto del equipo si es sólido.


----------



## Davistt (25 Oct 2022)

jlrr dijo:


> El madrid como lo veis hoy? Tiene bajas importantes en ataque, aunque el resto del equipo si es sólido.



Ambos marcan


----------



## Davistt (25 Oct 2022)

Davistt dijo:


> Ambos marcan


----------



## NiNi Ni Rojos Ni Grises (25 Oct 2022)

He perdido 2.350 euracos !!!

Solo me quedan 1.850 eypos para apostar !!

Por suerte, 2.000, los reinvertí en productos eléctronicos...!


----------



## Davistt (25 Oct 2022)

NiNi Ni Rojos Ni Grises dijo:


> He perdido 2.350 euracos !!!
> 
> Solo me quedan 1.850 eypos para apostar !!
> 
> Por suerte, 2.000, los reinvertí en productos eléctronicos...!



All in al X2 del Pilzen combinado con que gana el Barça


----------



## NiNi Ni Rojos Ni Grises (25 Oct 2022)

Davistt dijo:


> All in al X2 del Pilzen combinado con que gana el Barça



El Barsa esta eliminado Hamijo.

Encima creo que va a ganar el Bayern


----------



## NiNi Ni Rojos Ni Grises (26 Oct 2022)

Voy a apostar 1.000 napos al 1 en el Madrid vs Girona

Pagan un 24% por lo que apuestas

A ver si esta vez gano 240 euros burbus


----------



## Knish77 (26 Oct 2022)

NiNi Ni Rojos Ni Grises dijo:


> He perdido 2.350 euracos !!!
> 
> Solo me quedan 1.850 eypos para apostar !!
> 
> Por suerte, 2.000, los reinvertí en productos eléctronicos...!



Te trizaron apostando a victoria/empate del madrid, ¿no? Optar por una cuota de doble oportunidad te traería menos sobresaltos, aunque en general paguen una mierda.



NiNi Ni Rojos Ni Grises dijo:


> Voy a apostar 1.000 napos al 1 en el Madrid vs Girona
> 
> Pagan un 24% por lo que apuestas
> 
> A ver si esta vez gano 240 euros burbus



Te estás jugando medio capital en un solo partido para que en el mejor de los casos crezca un 12%. Muy probablemente el Madrid ganará de calle y tendrás otra ficha para echar a máquina, pero es evidente que te expones demasiado.

Fraccionando esos 1000 eypos en 50-100-200 apuestas podrías lograr esa misma cantidad tras unas semanas particularmente buenas o perder parte de tu capital tras un mes particularmente malo, pero no tendrías que depender tanto de los resultados puntuales y tu riesgo de ruina sería bastante bajo.

No es ser agorero, es ser realista: tu gestión de capital inexistente, sean cuales sean tus resultados puntuales, tarde o temprano te llevará al desastre.


----------



## Knish77 (26 Oct 2022)

Estoy flipando con las cuotas del Barsa Bayern.




Me parecen de un optimismo exagerado a favor de los blaugranas teniendo en cuenta los resultados precedentes.




Pagan estimando un 45% de victoria culé y un 30% de victoria alemana, cuando en los últimos tiempos el Barsa solo ha sido capaz de ganar el 25% de sus encuentros contra este rival y ninguno de los últimos cinco.

Entiendo que está temporada los teutones no estarán cojos así que he metido una fichica a empate/Bayern, +2.5 goles y marca Lewandowski para una cuota final de 4.80.


----------



## NiNi Ni Rojos Ni Grises (26 Oct 2022)

Knish77 dijo:


> Te trizaron apostando a victoria/empate del madrid, ¿no? Optar por una cuota de doble oportunidad te traería menos sobresaltos, aunque en general paguen una mierda.
> 
> 
> Te estás jugando medio capital en un solo partido para que en el mejor de los casos crezca un 12%. Muy probablemente el Madrid ganará de calle y tendrás otra ficha para echar a máquina, pero es evidente que te expones demasiado.
> ...



Me salí del Método, de apostar 1.000 eypos al Madriz y lo pagué muy caro

No debo apostar más de 1.000 por partido y siempre a favor del Madriz

Que tonto he sido...


----------



## Davistt (26 Oct 2022)

Knish77 dijo:


> Estoy flipando con las cuotas del Barsa Bayern.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1240730
> 
> ...



El Bayern va sin Neuer, Sane y Lucas Hernandez, 3 piezas claves en el equipo.
Por mucho que sea el Bayern, en el Camp Nou el favorito siempre es el Local


----------



## Knish77 (26 Oct 2022)

NiNi Ni Rojos Ni Grises dijo:


> Me salí del Método, de apostar 1.000 eypos al Madriz y lo pagué muy caro
> 
> No debo apostar más de 1.000 por partido y siempre a favor del Madriz
> 
> Que tonto he sido...



Un método que funciona tras diez apuestas no es un método, es un experimento. La suerte influye demasiado, para bien o para mal.

Si el experimento te funcionara después de 100 apuestas ya sería algo, pero para poder completarlo tendrías que tener capital suficiente como para poder apostar 100 veces independientemente de los resultados.

Teniendo 100.000 pavos para invertir, existen maneras más fiables de obtener beneficios que confiar en 22 tipos de nivel variable y en uno de negro que a veces pita lo que nadie más ha visto.


----------



## jlrr (26 Oct 2022)

NiNi Ni Rojos Ni Grises dijo:


> Voy a apostar 1.000 napos al 1 en el Madrid vs Girona
> 
> Pagan un 24% por lo que apuestas
> 
> A ver si esta vez gano 240 euros burbus



tiene Sentido.Que probabilidad hay de que pierda dos partidos seguidos, encima el segundo en el Bernabéu.


----------



## Knish77 (26 Oct 2022)

Davistt dijo:


> El Bayern va sin Neuer, Sane y Lucas Hernandez, 3 piezas claves en el equipo.
> Por mucho que sea el Bayern, en el Camp Nou el favorito siempre es el Local



Si siempre ganasen los favoritos las apuestas deportivas tendrían menos misterio, jejej.

En unas horas veremos el estado de forma real del equipo frente a un rival competitivo. Un Barsa a medio gas puede disputar la liga pero en Uropa sufre demasiado si no está al 100%.

Aparte, para cuando salgan al campo ya sabrán el resultado del Inter - Viktoria y pueden estar disputando sus últimos 90 minutos de Champions de esta temporada.

Lo suyo sería que lo dieran todo para poder mantener la cabeza alta pase lo que pase, porque llevarse un palo gordo antes de noviembre puede ponerles la temporada muy cuesta arriba.


----------



## Knish77 (26 Oct 2022)

jlrr dijo:


> tiene Sentido.Que probabilidad hay de que pierda dos partidos seguidos, encima el segundo en el Bernabéu.



Una muy similar a que pierda dos partidos cualesquiera, supongo.

No parece que la derrota les haya supuesto un drama porque siguen dependiendo de si mismos en Champions.

Opino que el Madrid sigue siendo un rodillo ante rivales que consideran peligrosos, pero ante rivales menores a veces salen al campo como si la camiseta bastase para ganar el partido, y luego pasa lo que pasa.

Ayer estaban dos goles abajo en un pispas, y ante un rival con oficio eso no se suele remontar habitualmente.


----------



## Knish77 (26 Oct 2022)

Davistt dijo:


> El Bayern va sin Neuer, Sane y Lucas Hernandez, 3 piezas claves en el equipo.
> Por mucho que sea el Bayern, en el Camp Nou el favorito siempre es el Local



Segundo del Bayern en el minuto 30.

Como no creo que puedan mantener ese ritmo todo el partido, no pasarán del 0-5 esta vez.


----------



## Davistt (26 Oct 2022)

Knish77 dijo:


> Segundo del Bayern en el minuto 30.
> 
> Como no creo que puedan mantener ese ritmo todo el partido, no pasarán del 0-5 esta vez.



xd


----------



## Librepensador91 (30 Oct 2022)

Este finde que?


----------



## NiNi Ni Rojos Ni Grises (30 Oct 2022)

Librepensador91 dijo:


> Este finde que?



A favor del Madrid Fijo !!!

A los Catalanes, ni agua !


----------



## Carnaval (30 Oct 2022)

JORNADA 18 - 29/10/2022 (205 combinaciones)RES1ATH.CLUB - VILLARREALDOM18:301X21X21X21X21X21X21X21X21X1X1X1XX1111111112OSASUNA - VALLADOLIDDOM14:001X1X1X1111121111X2X2X2XXXX1X6R.SOCIEDAD - BETISDOM21:001X211X2X2X11112111X2X1X21X21X218R.MADRID - GIRONADOM16:151111111111X1X11111111110CARTAGENA - GRANADADOM18:30X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2XX2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2X2213LUGO - MIRANDÉSDOM14:001X1X12X2X1212111XX212X2214MÁLAGA - EIBARDOM16:15221X21X21X1X22XX1X1X22XX1X1


----------



## Carnaval (30 Oct 2022)

y versión reducida


JORNADA 18 - 29/10/2022 (60 combinaciones reducidas)RES1ATH.CLUB - VILLARREALDOM18:301X21X21X21X21X2X212121X2111111111112OSASUNA - VALLADOLIDDOM14:001111111111221111111126R.SOCIEDAD - BETISDOM21:0012121112111X21X21121XX1112X18R.MADRID - GIRONADOM16:1511111111111111111111110CARTAGENA - GRANADADOM18:30X22X2X22X222222222XXXXXX13LUGO - MIRANDÉSDOM14:0011X1XX1X211X22X2X22X11114MÁLAGA - EIBARDOM16:152X2XX2111111XX21X21X11


----------



## Knish77 (30 Oct 2022)

0-0 el Madrid al descanso.


----------



## NiNi Ni Rojos Ni Grises (30 Oct 2022)

Knish77 dijo:


> 0-0 el Madrid al descanso.



Hijos de Fruta los Cagalanes...


----------



## NiNi Ni Rojos Ni Grises (30 Oct 2022)

Gol de Vini EH EH EH


----------



## NiNi Ni Rojos Ni Grises (30 Oct 2022)

HIJOS DE FRUTA !!!

ESO NO ES PENALTY !!!!


----------



## Djokovic (30 Oct 2022)

Las apuestas las carga el diablo que es del Real Madrid pero seria un canteo que ganara siempre su equipo, es astuto


----------



## Kurten (30 Oct 2022)

Se viene ludopatía

Saludos


----------



## Knish77 (30 Oct 2022)

Djokovic dijo:


> Las apuestas las carga el diablo que es del Real Madrid pero seria un canteo que ganara siempre su equipo, es astuto



1-1 en el 86.... 2-1 en el 89... 1-1 en el 90... y 9 minutos de prolongación que a nuestro amigo se le tienen que estar pasando demasiado deprisa.


----------



## Djokovic (30 Oct 2022)

Jajaja 9 minutos de prolongación


----------



## NiNi Ni Rojos Ni Grises (30 Oct 2022)

1.000 NAPOS PERDIDOS !!!

NOOOOOOOO.........................!!!!


----------



## Lemavos (30 Oct 2022)

NiNi Ni Rojos Ni Grises dijo:


> 1.000 NAPOS PERDIDOS !!!
> 
> NOOOOOOOO.........................!!!!


----------



## NiNi Ni Rojos Ni Grises (30 Oct 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


>



Me quedan 1.700 euros para apostar.

Gané hasta 6.000 apostando a favor del Madrid a prinsipio de temporada

Me gaste 2.000 de esos 6.000, en una tele plana pa mi vieja. Un Iphone pa un familiar y su negosio. Y un ordenador baratico para Mí

Ahora he perdido todo, menos mis 1.000 eypos iniciales y 700 que aun llevo de ganancias

Seguiré apostando al Madrid por Filosofía

Merengue, Camina o Revienta


----------



## Lemavos (30 Oct 2022)

NiNi Ni Rojos Ni Grises dijo:


> Me quedan 1.700 euros para apostar.
> 
> Gané hasta 6.000 apostando a favor del Madrid a prinsipio de temporada
> 
> ...


----------



## Knish77 (30 Oct 2022)

NiNi Ni Rojos Ni Grises dijo:


> Me quedan 1.700 euros para apostar.
> 
> Gané hasta 6.000 apostando a favor del Madrid a prinsipio de temporada
> 
> ...



Pues eso que te llevas, que bien mirado no es poco.

Si fueras prudente sacarías esos 1000 pavos que metiste y apostarías esos 700 de beneficios siguiendo una gestión de capital razonable... claro que sí fueras prudente nunca habrías ganado un pastizal en un mes.

_Easy come easy go_, my friend...


----------



## Knish77 (2 Nov 2022)

Pues ayer me miró un tuerto, como al Atleti aunque esa apuesta la gané porque iba con el Oporto.

En las otras 80 jodí buena parte de lo ganado la semana pasada, terminando con un 42% de aciertos y 22 unidades abajo.

Hoy he programado otras 77 para ver si remo el castañazo, entre ellas una combi que se paga 4.82 por victoria del Madrid sin que marque el Celtic, 2.5+ goles y 7.5+ corners.


¿Al final como vas a hacer, @NiNi Ni Rojos Ni Grises ?


----------



## NiNi Ni Rojos Ni Grises (3 Nov 2022)

Knish77 dijo:


> Pues ayer me miró un tuerto, como al Atleti aunque esa apuesta la gané porque iba con el Oporto.
> 
> En las otras 80 jodí buena parte de lo ganado la semana pasada, terminando con un 42% de aciertos y 22 unidades abajo.
> 
> ...



Al final aposte a favor del Madrid y gané 240 euros. Ahora tengo 2.000 otras Ves.

Pero el que me interesa, y voy a apostar 1.000 al 2, es a favor del Madrid contra el Rayo Vallecano que pagan un 60% a la victoria blanca


----------



## Carnaval (5 Nov 2022)

77 APUESTAS


----------



## IMPULSES (6 Nov 2022)

Cuando estuve en un país se mierda ( económicamente hablando) como República Dominicana, había más oficinas de apuestas que gente...con eso digo todo.


----------



## NiNi Ni Rojos Ni Grises (8 Nov 2022)

Perdí la apuesta a favor del Madrid. Tan solo me quedan 1.000 euros de los 6.000 que gané

Al menos 2.000 lo invertí en mi familia y en mí, de esos 6.000

Ya no voy a apostar los 1.000 con los que empecé. 

He ganado 2.000 en Gadgets. Ha sido Diver Burbus...


----------



## Felson (8 Nov 2022)

El Madrid es la mejor acción que puede tener uno, pero no dos. El uno es Floren, los demás son los que pagan lo que gana, aunque algunos ganen también si hay suficientes por debajo que los dejen ganar a los que están primero. No sé si no me explico (explicarme sé que sí... pero no sé si no me explico).


----------



## Carnaval (20 Nov 2022)

142 combinadas, 14.2€


----------



## Carnaval (10 Dic 2022)

73 combinadas para mañana y premio por 1€/combi


----------



## Carnaval (11 Dic 2022)

premio


----------



## NiNi Ni Rojos Ni Grises (12 Dic 2022)

Carnaval dijo:


> premio
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1289041
> 
> ...



¿Cuánto has jugado y cuánto has ganado?


----------



## Carnaval (12 Dic 2022)

NiNi Ni Rojos Ni Grises dijo:


> ¿Cuánto has jugado y cuánto has ganado?



a 0.20€ la columna, es decir, 15€ de inversión y 246€ de ganancia


----------



## NiNi Ni Rojos Ni Grises (12 Dic 2022)

Carnaval dijo:


> a 0.20€ la columna, es decir, 15€ de inversión y 246€ de ganancia



Eso esta Genial !!!

Yo nunca entendí las apuestas tan complejas...


----------



## Carnaval (12 Dic 2022)

NiNi Ni Rojos Ni Grises dijo:


> Eso esta Genial !!!
> 
> Yo nunca entendí las apuestas tan complejas...



Muchas gracias, son como una quiniela de toda la vida, pero en vez de 14 partidos a 0.75€ columna, se pueden elegir tanto el número de partidos como la cantidad individual por columna, ajustándolo a tu estrategia y optimizando los beneficios.

No siempre se acierta, pero como previamente hay hecho un juego de pruebas, al final sabes si el sistema da beneficios/perdidas


----------



## Carnaval (18 Dic 2022)

unas combis para mañana


----------



## NiNi Ni Rojos Ni Grises (18 Dic 2022)

Carnaval dijo:


> unas combis para mañana
> Ver archivo adjunto 1295734
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1295735



Ojalá ganes mucho Hamijo !!!


----------



## Carnaval (18 Dic 2022)

NiNi Ni Rojos Ni Grises dijo:


> Ojalá ganes mucho Hamijo !!!



gracias, estas dan poca rentabilidad, pero no siempre es así


----------



## NiNi Ni Rojos Ni Grises (18 Dic 2022)

Carnaval dijo:


> gracias, estas dan poca rentabilidad, pero no siempre es así



Voy a apostar 100 euretes, a que Gana Argentina, que está a 1,87 euros la apuesta !!!

Si gano, gano 187 eurillos !! Pa darle un poco de Salsa al Partido del Siglo hasta ahora !


----------



## NiNi Ni Rojos Ni Grises (19 Dic 2022)

Carnaval dijo:


> gracias, estas dan poca rentabilidad, pero no siempre es así



¿Cómo te han ido?

A mi bien. 87 euretes que he ganado esta tarde, pero casi me da un infarto, pensando que los perdía


----------



## Knish77 (19 Dic 2022)

NiNi Ni Rojos Ni Grises dijo:


> Voy a apostar 100 euretes, a que Gana Argentina, que está a 1,87 euros la apuesta !!!
> 
> Si gano, gano 187 eurillos !! Pa darle un poco de Salsa al Partido del Siglo hasta ahora !



Ostia, es que ha sido muy gordo lo de este partido, ha entrado en el top 3 de los más emocionantes que he visto nunca.

Que putada para el bueno de Mbappé meter tres golazos y perder el Mundial quedando pichichi, pero así es el júrgol y será el crack de referencia durante los próximos diez años... aunque tendrá muy difícil superar a un Messi que finalmente ha entrado en el Olimpo. 

En cuanto a apuestas, estas últimas semanas he utilizado la app Sofascore para ampliar la apuesta habitual de 1X2 e incluir otras como marcan ambos sí/no, ±2.5 goles, primero en marcar y tarjetas/corners.

Los resultados globales han mejorado una miaja aunque en general apostar siempre a favorito arroje una varianza mayor a la esperada. Pero bueh, el bank sigue creciendo aunque sea despacio y a trompicones, y el de ayer ha sido el partido más rentable para mí de los últimos meses.

Tres bonos dedicados a Argentina campeón, 5 apuestas sencillas (ambos marcan, +2.5 goles, T -4.5 y C -10.5, Argentina gana al descanso, levanta trofeo) y la combi con las anteriores han supuesto unas +25 unidades pa la saca.

Así que nada, ¡enhorabuena panda, y apostad sabiamente!


----------



## Knish77 (19 Dic 2022)

Para hoy tengo mis habituales 90 apuestas programadas a favorito (que suelen terminar en torno a ±5 unidades aunque a veces resultan como el culo), y voy a empezar un proyecto secundario de combinadas basándome en los datos de Sofascore.

Al ser lunes hay demasiados partidos mierdosos de equipos que no conoce ni su padre, así que empezaré con los tres cuyo resultado me parece menos incierto.



Spoiler











La app de Sofascore es bastante sencilla de utilizar. Basta con buscar el partido y comprobar los eventos estadísticamente probables. Nos suele dar algo así.



Spoiler









Aunque cada uno de estos eventos suceda un 75-85% de las veces, todos ellos se darían en torno al 50% de las veces. Lo interesante es que añadirlos permite construir unas cuotas bastante más jugosas que las habituales y que, según la cuota final, bastaría con acertar 1 de cada 4 o 5 combis para no perder dinero o 1 de cada 3 o 4 para ganarlo.

En teoría, existe una rentabilidad mínima garantizada siempre que: a) la cuota del 1X2 sea de 1.50 o menos, b) elijamos un máximo de 3 eventos (±2.5 goles, ambos marcan o no, ±4.5 tarjetas, ±10 corners, resultado al descanso, etc) que sucedan mínimo 4/5 de las veces y c) la cuota final de la combi sea de 3.00 o más.



Spoiler









A corto plazo ganar un 1% de cada apuesta parece una puta mierda (y de hecho lo es), pero si este margen de ventaja resultase consistente, a largo plazo podría suponer unos beneficios bastante decentes.

Así que nada, probaré durante todo el invierno y veremos si tras un par de miles de apuestas se van cumpliendo las expectativas...


----------



## Carnaval (19 Dic 2022)

NiNi Ni Rojos Ni Grises dijo:


> ¿Cómo te han ido?
> 
> A mi bien. 87 euretes que he ganado esta tarde, pero casi me da un infarto, pensando que los perdía



Hasta esta tarde no lo sabré, pero de momento enhorabuena por tu acierto y enhorabuena Argentina


----------



## Carnaval (19 Dic 2022)

Que hay de cierto en eso de que las casas de apuestas limitan o cierran cuentas a jugadores que obtienen beneficios? son rumores de mal perdedores o es cierto?


----------



## Knish77 (19 Dic 2022)

Carnaval dijo:


> Que hay de cierto en eso de que las casas de apuestas limitan o cierran cuentas a jugadores que obtienen beneficios? son rumores de mal perdedores o es cierto?



Rumor completamente cierto, hace años lo sufrió en sus carnes un colega que, aparte de licenciado en matemáticas y estadística, es un puto crack.

Entonces no te chapaban la cuenta por tener potra durante media docena de veces en las que habías apostado fuerte, tan solo cuando entendían que podías ser un ganador consistente a largo plazo.

Al ser una medida abusiva y perder un puñado de juicios al respecto, se volvieron más sibilinos y empezaron a limitar la cantidad máxima diaria que el jugador ganador podía apostar. Así podías seguir jugando pero nunca sacarte un buen sobresueldo por muchas horas que le echases.

Por lo que he oído, a día de hoy algunas casas de apuestas te llegan a hacer entrevistas telefónicas si alcanzas cierto volumen de juego. La coartada es evitar conductas relacionadas con la ludopatía, pero la razón real es incluir unas cuantas preguntas trampa para, responda lo que responda, etiquetar al jugador ganador como ludópata y cerrarle la cuenta unilateralmente y de manera justificada.

Lógicamente, al que es ludópata de verdad no lo molestan con esas entrevistas. Por parte de las casas, cuanta más gente se apueste medio sueldo al mes, mejor.

Tener que pagar apuestas fuertes de tanto en cuanto les da igual, porque todo aquel que apueste durante una buena temporada terminará topándose con el margen de ventaja a largo plazo que la casa de apuestas se garantiza ofreciendo cuotas que les benefician ligeramente a ellos.

Por ejemplo, supongamos que se estima que Nadal tiene un 50% de ganar a Djokovic. En este caso la cuota neutra para jugador y casa de apuestas sería de 2.00. Tras 1000 apuestas de 1€ a esa cuota estarás perdiendo 500€ cuando gane Djokovic y ganando otros 500 limpios cuando gane Nadal, así que nadie ganaría nada a largo plazo.

Entonces lo que hacen las casas de apuestas es sobreestimar las posibilidades de cada rival, de manera que pagan 1.90 por Nadal y 1.95 por Djokovic (probabilidades falsarias de 52.60% y de 51.30%) y estarás perdiendo 500 para ganar 450 si apuestas por Nadal y 500 para ganar 475 si vas con Djokovic.

Quicir, al ofrecer esas cuotas, las casas de apuestas ya se están embolsando de manera garantizada a largo plazo entre el 2.5 y el 5% de lo apostado, sea cual sea el resultado, ¿y encima andan tocando las pelotas a los pocos que a veces les sacan los cuartos?

Les debería de importar una mierda que cuatro ganadores consistentes les dieran un mordisquito de vez en cuando a su cuenta de resultados, porque la gran mayoría de ocasionales van a perder bastante más de lo estadísticamente garantizado, debido a sus malas decisiones.

Lo que son es unos putos avariciosos.

P. D. Perdón por el tostón y tal.


----------



## Carnaval (19 Dic 2022)

Knish77 dijo:


> Rumor completamente cierto, hace años lo sufrió en sus carnes un colega que, aparte de licenciado en matemáticas y estadística, es un puto crack.
> 
> Entonces no te chapaban la cuenta por tener potra durante media docena de veces en las que habías apostado fuerte, tan solo cuando entendían que podías ser un ganador consistente a largo plazo.
> 
> ...



Entiendo que una buena estrategia seria registrarse en cuantas mas casas de apuestas mejor, por si te cierran una poder continuar en otra.

Suponiendo que tienes un sistema que da beneficios, ves rentable montar una empresa tipo tipster y cobrar por ello? En principio no podrían cerrarte la empresa y siempre habrán clientes. Como lo ves?


----------



## Carnaval (19 Dic 2022)

PREMIO


----------



## Knish77 (19 Dic 2022)

Carnaval dijo:


> Entiendo que una buena estrategia seria registrarse en cuantas mas casas de apuestas mejor, por si te cierran una poder continuar en otra.
> 
> Suponiendo que tienes un sistema que da beneficios, ves rentable montar una empresa tipo tipster y cobrar por ello? En principio no podrían cerrarte la empresa y siempre habrán clientes. Como lo ves?



Sin saber mucho de ese tema, entiendo que una cosa puede llevar a la otra. Si has desarrollado un método de apuestas rentable a largo plazo y terminas baneado de todas las casas de apuestas solventes, no te queda otra que vender tus conocimientos... pero mientras puedas seguir jugando prefieres dedicar el tiempo a apostar tu propio dinero antes que a vender tus consejos. Igual lo óptimo es poder hacer ambas cosas. 

He encontrado un tipster especializado en fútbol español, de primera división a tercera. Te cobra 100€ al mes, envía alertas al móvil y hace descuento si contratas por varios meses. Por lo que dice, en sus últimos 1700 tips lleva un 17% de yield para más de 600 unidades arriba.


----------



## NiNi Ni Rojos Ni Grises (19 Dic 2022)

Perdón por no poder escribir antes. He tenido un Mal día

Sabéis un Huevo de Apuestas. Da gusto leer hilos asin


----------



## Knish77 (20 Dic 2022)

Por cierto, el experimento de las combis en base a Sofascore ha empezado bastante bien.

Dos combis palmadas (una por 2 corners de más, la otra porque hubo manita) y una ganada (con cashout en el minuto 80, por si las moscas, en cuanto el Leganés marcó el 2-1), que por fortuna era la mejor pagada.



Spoiler









La cuota final del cashout fue de 8.45 así que el experimento empieza con un 33% de aciertos, 5.45 unidades arriba... y un majísimo 181% de ROI que obviamente no espero poder mantener hasta el año que viene.

Pero bueh, que me quiten lo bailao...


----------



## PimpFAN (20 Dic 2022)

Carnaval dijo:


> Que hay de cierto en eso de que las casas de apuestas limitan o cierran cuentas a jugadores que obtienen beneficios? son rumores de mal perdedores o es cierto?



estoy limitado en + de 10 casas de apuesta de España, algunas estoy -hasta en negativo (la que mas -1800 euros y ando limitado), la que mas pasta me dejo hacer fue bet que llegue a 12k wina 7k ... ya no va solo por ganancias sino por apostar a partidos calientes. Despues de estar 2 años sin tocar casi el mundillo y estar en la uni con un colchon he vuelto y meh parece que va a costar hacer cash


----------



## PimpFAN (20 Dic 2022)

Me está gustando bastante el hilo, me esperaba la tipica mierda del Gaya o algo por el estilo pero no, muchos teneis buenos base y usáis la cabeza/conocimientos


----------



## PimpFAN (20 Dic 2022)

Yo mañana llevo +12.5 del Ullern, el Schio W, el under del partido de la WBBL(Neptunas) y el Sutjeska -14.5
Estoy testeando basket, en su día estaba bastante bien informado pero ahora pff


----------



## Carnaval (20 Dic 2022)

Knish77 dijo:


> Sin saber mucho de ese tema, entiendo que una cosa puede llevar a la otra. Si has desarrollado un método de apuestas rentable a largo plazo y terminas baneado de todas las casas de apuestas solventes, no te queda otra que vender tus conocimientos... pero mientras puedas seguir jugando prefieres dedicar el tiempo a apostar tu propio dinero antes que a vender tus consejos. Igual lo óptimo es poder hacer ambas cosas.
> 
> He encontrado un tipster especializado en fútbol español, de primera división a tercera. Te cobra 100€ al mes, envía alertas al móvil y hace descuento si contratas por varios meses. Por lo que dice, en sus últimos 1700 tips lleva un 17% de yield para más de 600 unidades arriba.



lo estoy valorando, lo que pasa es que por el método de combinadas de entre 6 - 8 encuentros es muy fácil escalar desde 10€ a 100.000€ en cuatro tiradas consecutivas y claro, jode tener que liarse a vender conocimiento cuando ves que lo puedes hacer sin líos.

otra cuestión que no se ha planteado aquí y creo que sería muy interesante, sería la legislación que ofrecen los distintos países de la UE respecto a la forma que operan las casas de apuestas dentro de ellos. Me refiero a que en España esta claro que les permiten hacer y deshacer a su antojo, pero y en Francia, por ejemplo?

Desde la ignoráncia y hasta donde se, para registrarte y operar los únicos requisitos que piden es estar empadronado y tener una cuenta bancaria del país en cuestión, quizás por ahí sea más sencillo dar el pelotazo sin tantas complicaciones.


----------



## PimpFAN (20 Dic 2022)

Live +1.5 para el Kibirkstis ROJO AL CANTO


----------



## esquilero (20 Dic 2022)

Carnaval dijo:


> Que hay de cierto en eso de que las casas de apuestas limitan o cierran cuentas a jugadores que obtienen beneficios? son rumores de mal perdedores o es cierto?




Totalmente cierto.

No esperaras que las grandes empresas de apuestas permitan que haya personas que vivan de ellos.?


----------



## Carnaval (20 Dic 2022)

esquilero dijo:


> Totalmente cierto.
> 
> No esperaras que las grandes empresas de apuestas permitan que haya personas que vivan de ellos.?



Y en todos los países de la UE les dejan operar igual, o ya depende de la legislación vigente de cada país? 

Lo digo porque vengo de las quinielas y hace unos años subía a Francia a sellar el equivalente de la quiniela de aquí, allí se llama lotofoot y en una ocasión en la que cogí un pellizco superior a 400€ y tuve que ir a Perpiñan a que me extendieran un cheque, me comentó la chica que en Francia de cada euro apostado, 1/3 parte iba para impuestos y 2/3 partes para premios, y que hasta 1 millón de euros estaban exentos de tributar, es decir, lo contrario que aquí.


----------



## esquilero (20 Dic 2022)

Carnaval dijo:


> Y en todos los países de la UE les dejan operar igual, o ya depende de la legislación vigente de cada país?
> 
> Lo digo porque vengo de las quinielas y hace unos años subía a Francia a sellar el equivalente de la quiniela de aquí, allí se llama lotofoot y en una ocasión en la que cogí un pellizco superior a 400€ y tuve que ir a Perpiñan a que me extendieran un cheque, me comentó la chica que en Francia de cada euro apostado, 1/3 parte iba para impuestos y 2/3 partes para premios, y que hasta 1 millón de euros estaban exentos de tributar, es decir, lo contrario que aquí.




Da igual como funcionen Bet 365 y demas multinacionales en los países de la UE, nosotros como orgullosos poseedores de un DNI de esta monarquia bananera que padecemos nos tratan asi. 

Sobre como funcionan las cosas en Francia, es cosa de los franceses y tampoco podemos hacer gran cosa. Lo más normal es que cuando ganas pasta allí, por ejemplo en PMU, les des tu número de cuenta y te hacen el ingreso o sino, como bien has dicho, te dan un cheque por el importe que sea y a tu nombre para que lo ingreses en una cuenta bancaria francesa. 

LAE, loteria y apuestas del Estado, es una copia cutre y mal gestionada de la PMU. Tú piensa que de cada 20€ de lotería de Navidad que juegas, 9€ van directamente a las arcas del Estado. para pagar a las FSE y cosas asi, y con los otros 11€ reparten premios.


----------



## SBrixton (20 Dic 2022)

NiNi Ni Rojos Ni Grises dijo:


> ¿Ke Opináis Burbus?
> 
> Hoy he ganado un 44%, de 1.000 Ñordos en 1 hora y media.
> 
> Hala Madriz



Enhorabuena, a mi el Madrid me arruino la vida en otoño de 2011 contra un Milan en horas bajas. Me crabree tanto por las perdidas que al dia siguiente deje el mejor trabajo que habia tenido, empece a apostar compulsivamente para recuperar cuanto antes, me arruine en 5 semanas, me he arruinado varias veces desde entoces, 11 años llevo de caida al infierno, sin un dia feliz, perdiendo el tiempo en las apuestas y mas de 120.000 Euros hasta la fecha, incluso euros que necesito aveces para comer o comprar zapatos.

Nunca entendere porque con el 0-1 y dominando a un equipo que le habia un buena revancha, salio al descanso sin interes por ampliar el marcador, ni por la pelota.

Maurinho, hijo puta me debes una vida.


----------



## NiNi Ni Rojos Ni Grises (20 Dic 2022)

SBrixton dijo:


> Enhorabuena, a mi el Madrid me arruino la vida en otoño de 2011 contra un Milan en horas bajas. Me crabree tanto por las perdidas que al dia siguiente deje el mejor trabajo que habia tenido, empece a apostar compulsivamente para recuperar cuanto antes, me arruine en 5 semanas, me he arruinado varias veces desde entoces, 11 años llevo de caida al infierno, sin un dia feliz, perdiendo el tiempo en las apuestas y mas de 120.000 Euros hasta la fecha, incluso euros que necesito aveces para comer o comprar zapatos.
> 
> Nunca entendere porque con el 0-1 y dominando a un equipo que le habia un buena revancha, salio al descanso sin interes por ampliar el marcador, ni por la pelota.
> 
> Maurinho, hijo puta me debes una vida.



Ke Mal Royo. Ojalá te recuperes pronto Hamijo. En Aquella Época, apostar al Madrid, era menos seguro


----------



## Carnaval (20 Dic 2022)

Unas combinadas para esta tarde España - Copa del Rey(196 combis) e Inglaterra - Trofeo FA(103 combis). 30€ inversión total


----------



## esquilero (20 Dic 2022)

SBrixton dijo:


> Enhorabuena, a mi el Madrid me arruino la vida en otoño de 2011 contra un Milan en horas bajas. Me crabree tanto por las perdidas que al dia siguiente deje el mejor trabajo que habia tenido, empece a apostar compulsivamente para recuperar cuanto antes, me arruine en 5 semanas, me he arruinado varias veces desde entoces, 11 años llevo de caida al infierno, sin un dia feliz, perdiendo el tiempo en las apuestas y mas de 120.000 Euros hasta la fecha, incluso euros que necesito aveces para comer o comprar zapatos.
> 
> Nunca entendere porque con el 0-1 y dominando a un equipo que le habia un buena revancha, salio al descanso sin interes por ampliar el marcador, ni por la pelota.
> 
> Maurinho, hijo puta me debes una vida.




Bueno, es bueno que sepas que las apuestas pueden decidirlas los jugadores segun el boleto que lleven en el bolsillo ese día.


----------



## Carnaval (20 Dic 2022)

esquilero dijo:


> Bueno, es bueno que sepas que las apuestas pueden decidirlas los jugadores segun el boleto que lleven en el bolsillo ese día.



por eso lo suyo es jugar combinadas, no te juegas todo a una sola carta, sino que tocas todos los palos


----------



## esquilero (20 Dic 2022)

Carnaval dijo:


> por eso lo suyo es jugar combinadas, no te juegas todo a una sola carta, sino que tocas todos los palos




Las combinadas son unas apuestas en las que las casas de apuestas llevan las de ganar. Para hacer combinadas, mejor la quiniela.


----------



## calzonazos (20 Dic 2022)

Carnaval dijo:


> por eso lo suyo es jugar combinadas, no te juegas todo a una sola carta, sino que tocas todos los palos



Mas bien lo que hace es que suene la flauta una de cada 100 o 150 apuestas mire a ver que ganancia acumulada respecto a su bank lleva hasta ahora


----------



## calzonazos (20 Dic 2022)

esquilero dijo:


> Las combinadas son unas apuestas en las que las casas de apuestas llevan las de ganar. Para hacer combinadas, mejor la quiniela.



Exacto


----------



## Carnaval (20 Dic 2022)

El problema de jugar combinadas a la quiniela es que son 14 encuentros y se dispara mucho el numero de columnas, además al ser a 0.75€ el precio fijo de la columna también dispara el precio. 

Vamos que si tienes un sistema y te da 4000 columnas con alta probabilidad de hacer un 14, de momento ya son 3000€ de inversión que es un pastón, pero sin embargo si partes de esas 4000 columnas y te esperas a que jueguen por ejemplo los 7 primeros, pues se van reduciendo llegando un momento en que por el numero de columnas que quedan sale rentable jugarlas en las casas de apuestas al precio que corresponda.

Yo vengo de las quinielas, y tengo mi propio sistema programado con sus filtros y sus historias, y hace ya años que perdí la cuenta de los 14 que he tenido en esos archivos de 4000 columnas, pero las cosas como son, no voy a meter 3000€, prefiero escalar haciendo quinielas más pequeñas en las casas de apuestas


----------



## esquilero (20 Dic 2022)

Suerte.

De todas formas para ganar dinero con las apuestas es vital llevar contabilidad de todo lo que juegues.


----------



## Carnaval (20 Dic 2022)

PREMIO


----------



## PimpFAN (21 Dic 2022)

teng


Carnaval dijo:


> PREMIO
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1299656



tengo bastante curiosidad por esto. Cuando pones 1X2 que significa? Metes lo mismo a todas las combinadas no? Estaría muy bien que debajo de cada resultado pusieras las unidades ganadas. En este caso son perdidas no? supongo que 30e/300=10cent por apuesta, necesitas cuota 300 para recuperar de una y supongo que no será el caso

pd: enhorabuena por el currazo


----------



## Carnaval (21 Dic 2022)

si, en este caso metí lo mismo a cada columna, es decir, 0.10€ y como la columna ganadora se pagó a una cuota de 260 por euro, obtuve 26€, es decir perdí 4€.

como bien dices, para obtener beneficio seguro primero hay que decidir qué beneficio quieres obtener y dividirlo por la cuota de cada columna, donde el resultante sería el precio para esa columna, y además beneficio ha de ser superior a la suma de los precios de todas las columnas de la tabla.

en el caso de las tablas no me compliqué en asignar un precio a cada columna y dejé que la diosa suerte hiciera el resto, si ya compactándolas cuestan meter, imagínate meter una a una.

estoy en fase de pruebas, es decir, probando un sistema que en principio debería obtener premio en tres, de cada cuatro tablas, que no esta nada mal sabiendo que en una quiniela de 7 partidos existen 2187 combinaciones y juegas unas 100, es decir, un 5% de las posibles

pd: un saludo y gracias por el interés


----------



## Carnaval (21 Dic 2022)

Un tirito bueno a la Copa del Rey !!!


----------



## Knish77 (21 Dic 2022)

PimpFAN dijo:


> Yo mañana llevo +12.5 del Ullern, el Schio W, el under del partido de la WBBL(Neptunas) y el Sutjeska -14.5
> Estoy testeando basket, en su día estaba bastante bien informado pero ahora pff



Con el basket me pasa como el tenis. No es que sepa mucho de fútbol, pero de esos deportes aún menos... y me jode mucho que las cuotas a favorito no superen 1.80.

Aunque de hecho, revisando mis últimas 1000 apuestas de fútbol estoy ganando unas 5 apuestas limpias de 100 en cuotas bajo 1.85, perdiendo 9/100 sobre 2.15 y quedo a pre entre ambas

La muestra es ridícula, pero me estoy planteando ajustar las UA a las cuotas, algo como 1.5 UA en el tramo más rentable y 0.5 en el menos.



esquilero dijo:


> Totalmente cierto.
> 
> No esperaras que las grandes empresas de apuestas permitan que haya personas que vivan de ellos.?



En ese sentido no se diferencian mucho de los casinos que empezaron a prohibir la entrada a los contadores de cartas en el blackjack.

Entiendo que en intercambios de apuestas (exchange), cómo van a comisión, no banean a nadie por mucho dinero que gane a otros jugadores.


----------



## Knish77 (21 Dic 2022)

PimpFAN dijo:


> Me está gustando bastante el hilo, me esperaba la tipica mierda del Gaya o algo por el estilo pero no, muchos teneis buenos base y usáis la cabeza/conocimientos



Para no ser un foro especializado en apuestas, no está quedando mal hilo.

Yo la verdad es que entré porque llevaba un mes con la cuenta abierta en Betfair y el trollaco del OP me cayó simpático, pero desde mucho antes de empezar con las apuestas deportivas estuve unos años dándole al poker online y presencial y, cuando se lo cargaron con la regulación, me pasé al blackjack online para aplicar ciertas mejoras a corto sistema de apuestas que había testado en un simulador durante un par de meses.

Desde el punto de vista matemático y estadistico, buscar recovecos en el margen de ventaja de la casa y poder ganar dinero a medio/largo plazo me parece una tarea tan compleja como fascinante.


----------



## esquilero (21 Dic 2022)

Knish77 dijo:


> Con el basket me pasa como el tenis. No es que sepa mucho de fútbol, pero de esos deportes aún menos... y me jode mucho que las cuotas a favorito no superen 1.80.
> 
> Aunque de hecho, revisando mis últimas 1000 apuestas de fútbol estoy ganando unas 5 apuestas limpias de 100 en cuotas bajo 1.85, perdiendo 9/100 sobre 2.15 y quedo a pre entre ambas
> 
> ...




En Exchange (supongo que te refieres al antiguo Betfair) tambien banean. Los jugadores que ganan dinero a la puta calle, a los ludopatas puertas abiertas y alfombra roja.


----------



## Carnaval (21 Dic 2022)

Knish77 dijo:


> Para no ser un foro especializado en apuestas, no está quedando mal hilo.
> 
> Yo la verdad es que entré porque llevaba un mes con la cuenta abierta en Betfair y el trollaco del OP me cayó simpático, pero desde mucho antes de empezar con las apuestas deportivas estuve unos años dándole al poker online y presencial y, cuando se lo cargaron con la regulación, me pasé al blackjack online para aplicar ciertas mejoras a corto sistema de apuestas que había testado en un simulador durante un par de meses.
> 
> Desde el punto de vista matemático y estadistico, buscar recovecos en el margen de ventaja de la casa y poder ganar dinero a medio/largo plazo me parece una tarea tan compleja como fascinante.



Betfair tiene API de programación para apuestas, pero en España creo que solo opera para Exchange y tiene poca liquidez. En otros países del entorno lo desconozco

API Overview - Betfair Exchange API - Betfair Exchange API Documentation


----------



## Carnaval (21 Dic 2022)

lástima que salió facilona, pero PREMIO


----------



## AzulyBlanco (21 Dic 2022)

A la larga es muy dificil ganar porque los margenes de las casas de apuestas son demasiado altos. Van desde el 3% hasta el 15, dependiendo del mercado.

No es imposible ganar, yo mismo he ganado dinero, pero siempre con mercados poco liquidos, partidos de ligas raras con equipos flojos que recibian goleadas. Entrabas al over y al handicap a favor del bueno y muchas veces ganabas, más de las que perdias.
En un mercado liquido 1x2 de una gran liga no creo que se pueda ganar. Se podría si el margen fuese pequeño como un 1% o así, pero siendo 3% es dificil de batir puesto que las cuotas tienden a reflejar la realidad. Aunque consigas batir al mercado te queda un pauperrimo porcentaje de 2,3% de ganancia, y eso currandotelo, aunque bueno si te gusta es una afición más.


----------



## Walter Eucken (21 Dic 2022)

Veamos, creo que voy a hacer una combinada

Atlético-Elche 1; Valladolid-R.Madrid 2; Barsa-Español 1

Todavía no he decidido la pasta..


----------



## Carnaval (21 Dic 2022)

Walter Eucken dijo:


> Veamos, creo que voy a hacer una combinada
> 
> Atlético-Elche 1; Valladolid-R.Madrid 2; Barsa-Español 1
> 
> Todavía no he decidido la pasta..



el viernes de ese finde, subiré una tabla con unas combinadas para los partidos del sábado(amarillo)


----------



## JessRex (22 Dic 2022)

*EL MADRID HOY ES UNA PIARA DE NEGROS*


----------



## Knish77 (22 Dic 2022)

JessRex dijo:


> *EL MADRID HOY ES UNA PIARA DE NEGROS*



Podría ser peor, por ejemplo como en la selección francesa.


----------



## Knish77 (22 Dic 2022)

AzulyBlanco dijo:


> A la larga es muy dificil ganar porque los margenes de las casas de apuestas son demasiado altos. Van desde el 3% hasta el 15, dependiendo del mercado.
> 
> No es imposible ganar, yo mismo he ganado dinero, pero siempre con mercados poco liquidos, partidos de ligas raras con equipos flojos que recibian goleadas. Entrabas al over y al handicap a favor del bueno y muchas veces ganabas, más de las que perdias.
> En un mercado liquido 1x2 de una gran liga no creo que se pueda ganar. Se podría si el margen fuese pequeño como un 1% o así, pero siendo 3% es dificil de batir puesto que las cuotas tienden a reflejar la realidad. Aunque consigas batir al mercado te queda un pauperrimo porcentaje de 2,3% de ganancia, y eso currandotelo, aunque bueno si te gusta es una afición más.



Tal cual.

En Betfair se ven hasta márgenes del 4-5% en cuotas de 1X2, así que una buena opción es realizar una apuesta doble añadiendo -3.5 o -4.5 goles al 1X2.

El truco está en elegir partidos en los que ambos equipos sean de nivel similar pero exista un favorito claro. Se supone que en partidos así rara vez se marcarán 5 goles.

Así, las típicas cuotas de 1.60 a 1.70 en apuestas sencillas se multiplican por 1.10-1.15 y obtenemos una cuota final de 1.85-1.90.

En el fondo, con esto se asume una miaja más de riesgo a cambio de unas ganancias extra bien majas.


----------



## JessRex (22 Dic 2022)

Knish77 dijo:


> Podría ser peor, por ejemplo como en la selección francesa.



*ESTAN A LA PAR...Y SI MIRAS LOS FICHAJES PROXIMOS QUE TIENE PREVISTO EL MADRID ES PARA PARTIRSE..TODOS NEGROS, YA EMPIEZA A CANTAR MUCHO..

EL FUTBOL MODERNO SE HA CONVERTIDO EN UNA EEMPRESA MÁS DE LA AGENDA 2030.*


----------



## Knish77 (23 Dic 2022)

JessRex dijo:


> *ESTAN A LA PAR...Y SI MIRAS LOS FICHAJES PROXIMOS QUE TIENE PREVISTO EL MADRID ES PARA PARTIRSE..TODOS NEGROS, YA EMPIEZA A CANTAR MUCHO..
> 
> EL FUTBOL MODERNO SE HA CONVERTIDO EN UNA EEMPRESA MÁS DE LA AGENDA 2030.*



No hace falta que vocees, hombre.

Este es un hilo sobre apuestas deportivas, así que no le veo mucho sentido a ponerse a debatir sobre racismo o sgobiernos detrás de los g9biernos..

Si apostar por un equipo de negros garantizase mayores probabilidades de victoria, entiendo que todos nos especializaríamos en la ligas de Tanzania, Uganda, etc...

Ligas que suelen tener cuotas superiores a las de las ligas europeas, así que puedes ganar aunque también hay más varianza. Se diría que el resultado es más incierto cuando el partido se vuelve una merienda de negros.


----------



## Knish77 (25 Dic 2022)

Estoy que trino. 

Sesión del viernes que termina mubién. Sesión de ayer que empieza cojonuda.



Spoiler









Y sigue mejor, con racha incluida de 13 aciertos seguidos que dispara el yield al 15%... pero todo lo que sube, baja. 



Spoiler









Final de sesión putapénico, y dándome con un canto en los dientes por no haber palmado más que una cantidad ridícula.



Spoiler









Con lo bonita que iba la gráfica... 

En fin. Estas son las apuestas programadas para la sesión de hoy. Apenas hay partidos, por motivos obvios. A ver qué tal sale la cosa...



Spoiler










Casi que prefiero empezar palmando y terminar ganando una puta mierda, como casi siempre. El bolsillo queda igual, pero la experiencia no te deja tan mal sabor de boca...


----------



## Carnaval (26 Dic 2022)

unas combis


----------



## DigitalMarketer (26 Dic 2022)

NiNi Ni Rojos Ni Grises dijo:


> ¿Ke Opináis Burbus?
> 
> Hoy he ganado un 44%, de 1.000 Ñordos en 1 hora y media.
> 
> Hala Madriz



También eres ludópata?


----------



## NiNi Ni Rojos Ni Grises (27 Dic 2022)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> También eres ludópata?



En 1 Partido tienes un 33% de ganar dinero y en eliminatorias un 50.

En las Loterias que se juegan del Estado, ¿Cuánto % de posibilidades tienes de ganar?

No soy Ludópata, pero este año, el Madrid me ha hecho ganar 2.000 euros que me gaste en Gagchets Electrónicos pa mis familiares


----------



## Knish77 (27 Dic 2022)

Cómo me jode cuando tanta publicidad en el foro me peta el móvil, se me resetea el navegador y el texto de un post largo se me va al carajo.

Lo escribiré en plan telegráfico, por si las moscas...



NiNi Ni Rojos Ni Grises dijo:


> En 1 Partido tienes un 33% de ganar dinero y en eliminatorias un 50.
> 
> En las Loterias que se juegan del Estado, ¿Cuánto % de posibilidades tienes de ganar?
> 
> No soy Ludópata, pero este año, el Madrid me ha hecho ganar 2.000 euros que me gaste en Gagchets Electrónicos pa mis familiares



En la ruleta tienes un 97.30% de doblar tu dinero en un minuto, y no por ello meter dicha al rojo o al negro resulta rentable a largo plazo.

En el blackjack el retorno al jugador ronda el 99% si sigues una estrategia óptima, y es el único juego en en el que puede superar el 100% pero para eso has de ser un contador de cartas competente y un puto crack.

En las apuestas deportivas te sisan mínimo un 3-5% así que realmente puestos a quemar dinero es mejor ir al casino.


----------



## Walter Eucken (27 Dic 2022)

Ayer el Arsenal cumplió, hoy le toca el turno al Manchester y al Chelsea. Sí con la combinada se me fue un poco la mano. .


----------



## Carnaval (27 Dic 2022)

PREMIO


----------



## Walter Eucken (28 Dic 2022)

Con el Mónaco se ha bordeado el desastre... ahora toca sufrir con el Lille


----------



## Knish77 (29 Dic 2022)

Para mi sorpresa, el día de los inocentes ha terminado sin que los de Betfair me gasten ninguna broma pesada como suelen de vez en cuando.

Tras 155 apuestas, 14% de rendimiento para +21 unidades y una gráfica que mola.




Mañana toca sesión de 200+ apuestas y para darle vidilla he metido ficha gorda en una combi para el Atleti - Elche (victoria local, no marcan ambos, más de 1.5 goles, menos de 4.5 goles, menos de 6.5 tarjetas, menos de 12.5 corners y Atleti gana al descanso), que se paga a 4.95.

A ver qué tal...


----------



## Walter Eucken (29 Dic 2022)

El Manchester City cumplió, el Oporto igual y lo del PSG fue la locura con autogol y expulsión de Neymar para ganar en el último minuto. 

Me quedan tres partidos, tienen que ganar Atlético, R. Madrid y Barcelona. 

Multiplicaría por 28 lo ganado en el Mundial. Me da que si gano voy a tener problemas para cobrar. Lo del PSG fue una advertencia, esto es bastante difícil. Si gano seguiré con pequeñas cantidades de 5 euritos o así por puro entretenimiento, es difícil.


----------



## NiNi Ni Rojos Ni Grises (29 Dic 2022)

Knish77 dijo:


> Cómo me jode cuando tanta publicidad en el foro me peta el móvil, se me resetea el navegador y el texto de un post largo se me va al carajo.
> 
> Lo escribiré en plan telegráfico, por si las moscas...
> 
> ...



Acabo de apostar una combinada, de que gana el At. de Madrid y el Madrid

100 eurikis, que se pueden convertir en 189

Deseadme suerte hamijos


----------



## NiNi Ni Rojos Ni Grises (29 Dic 2022)

Carnaval dijo:


> PREMIO
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1306222
> 
> ...



Genial !!! Ojala sigas ganando Hamijo !!!!


----------



## Knish77 (29 Dic 2022)

NiNi Ni Rojos Ni Grises dijo:


> Acabo de apostar una combinada, de que gana el At. de Madrid y el Madrid
> 
> 100 eurikis, que se pueden convertir en 189
> 
> Deseadme suerte hamijos



Suerte hamijos.



Walter Eucken dijo:


> El Manchester City cumplió, el Oporto igual y lo del PSG fue la locura con autogol y expulsión de Neymar para ganar en el último minuto.
> 
> Me quedan tres partidos, tienen que ganar Atlético, R. Madrid y Barcelona.
> 
> Multiplicaría por 28 lo ganado en el Mundial. Me da que si gano voy a tener problemas para cobrar. Lo del PSG fue una advertencia, esto es bastante difícil. Si gano seguiré con pequeñas cantidades de 5 euritos o así por puro entretenimiento, es difícil.



Los tres primeros de la tabla y, en general, cualquier equipo con un promedio de puntos próximo a los 2 por partido, suelen resultar rentables incluso en ligas muy menores.

Suelo aprovechar cuotas inferiores a 1.50 para realizar combinadas porque existe un favorito destacado. Apuesto sencillo desde 1.50 hasta 2.00 porque hay un ligero favorito, e ignoro las superiores porque el rival es competitivo y el pronóstico incierto.


----------



## Carnaval (29 Dic 2022)

Walter Eucken dijo:


> El Manchester City cumplió, el Oporto igual y lo del PSG fue la locura con autogol y expulsión de Neymar para ganar en el último minuto.
> 
> Me quedan tres partidos, tienen que ganar Atlético, R. Madrid y Barcelona.
> 
> Multiplicaría por 28 lo ganado en el Mundial. Me da que si gano voy a tener problemas para cobrar. Lo del PSG fue una advertencia, esto es bastante difícil. Si gano seguiré con pequeñas cantidades de 5 euritos o así por puro entretenimiento, es difícil.



Si acertases una combinada de 100000€ y la casa de apuestas no te pagase, que harías?


----------



## Walter Eucken (29 Dic 2022)

Carnaval dijo:


> Si acertases una combinada de 100000€ y la casa de apuestas no te pagase, que harías?



Tribunales de cabeza. Pero vamos.. esta no va llegar a los 5000€. Si gano que mucha potra estoy teniendo.


----------



## Walter Eucken (29 Dic 2022)

Buena suerte a todos yo voy a apagar el móvil y aislarme, cenaré y me pondré a hacer crucigramas escuchando radio clásica..lo dicho mucha suerte


----------



## Knish77 (30 Dic 2022)

Walter Eucken dijo:


> Buena suerte a todos yo voy a apagar el móvil y aislarme, cenaré y me pondré a hacer crucigramas escuchando radio clásica..lo dicho mucha suerte



Ganó el Atleti, así que lo peor ya pasó. 





A ojo de buen cubero, según los últimos enfrentamientos tienes un 70-75% de que gane cada favorito. En cuanto a goles promedio, Barsa y Madrid deberían de marcar 2.43 y sus rivales 1.14, así que en principio la cosa pinta bien.

¡Suerte!


----------



## NiNi Ni Rojos Ni Grises (31 Dic 2022)

Knish77 dijo:


> Ganó el Atleti, así que lo peor ya pasó.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1308617
> Ver archivo adjunto 1308618
> ...



89 euricos he ganado, al Ganar la Combi, a que ganaba el Atleti y el Madrid !

Ya tengo pal regalico de reyes !! Genial Burbus !!!


----------



## Stalkeador (31 Dic 2022)

Carnaval dijo:


> Que hay de cierto en eso de que las casas de apuestas limitan o cierran cuentas a jugadores que obtienen beneficios? son rumores de mal perdedores o es cierto?



Pasar pasa, pero son casos muy aislados de gente muy preparada en éste terreno a nivel de conocimientos y de *mentalidad*: fríos como una maquina (aquí falla el 95% de apostantes). 

Los que sacan dinero con las apuestas, no como extras sino como buena nómina, ten por seguro que no juegan contra la casa (en cualquier momento los expulsan o les limitan) sino en casas de apuestas P2P en la que juegas contra otros jugadores y la plataforma se lleva un porcentaje, al igual que en el poker.

Llegados a ese punto lo mejor es largarse de éste infierno fiscal que es España. Por eso los jugadores profesionales de poker/apuestas se van a UK, Andorra, Portugal... y sus ganancias se incrementan. Y además es pasar del infierno al cielo: en España los mercados P2P son más tristes que un entierro. 

En el _exchange _de Betfair, por ejemplo, cuando te sucede un evento favorable a tu apuesta, las cuotas se mueven de forma lenta y tardan en reaccionar porque hay muy poco volumen (dinero) y jugadores en el partido. España te LIMITA a jugar solo contra jugadores españoles y se nota mucho. Luego ves el mercado en Betfair-UK y alucinas en lo rápido que se mueven las cuotas y los volumenes que se juegan, con lo que da tiempo a maniobrar más rápido.


----------



## Knish77 (31 Dic 2022)

@Walter Eucken Gol del Barsa nada más empezar el partido.


----------



## Walter Eucken (31 Dic 2022)

Knish77 dijo:


> @Walter Eucken Gol del Barsa nada más empezar el partido.



Lo acabo de ver. Que taquicardia más tonta. Voy a por el lexatin y a darme una caminata.


----------



## Sabinisimo (31 Dic 2022)

Walter Eucken dijo:


> Lo acabo de ver. Que taquicardia más tonta. Voy a por el lexatin y a darme una caminata.



Siempre falla la última, parece que se juntan los astros para ello.


----------



## Walter Eucken (31 Dic 2022)

Joder que palo, que palo, 4200 euros que se esfuman. Había metido 150 pavos, todo lo que gane en el mundial. Y tenía que ser el Barsa al final, joder porque le metería al Farsa.


----------



## Knish77 (31 Dic 2022)

Walter Eucken dijo:


> Joder que palo, que palo, 4200 euros que se esfuman. Había metido 150 pavos, todo lo que gane en el mundial. Y tenía que ser el Barsa al final, joder porque le metería al Farsa.



Hombre, si te juegas toda la pasta a una combi con media docena de resultados no hay termino medio. O te colmas de gloria o te caes con todo el equipo, y lo mas habitual es lo segundo aunque te limites a utilizar cuotas por debajo de 1.50.

Y a mi que me da cagalera si me juego más del 30% del bank en una de mis sesiones de 150-200 apuestas...


----------



## Walter Eucken (31 Dic 2022)

Knish77 dijo:


> Hombre, si te juegas toda la pasta a una combi con media docena de resultados no hay termino medio. O te colmas de gloria o te caes con todo el equipo, y lo mas habitual es lo segundo aunque te limites a utilizar cuotas por debajo de 1.50.
> 
> Y a mi que me da cagalera si me juego más del 30% del bank en una de mis sesiones de 150-200 apuestas...



En realidad han sido once resultados. Ha sido toda una fiebre ludópata, todo empezó con un eurojackpot en Correos de 4 pavos que pille algo más de 15 y siguió en el Mundial y hasta hoy.

Yo con el tema de las apuestas voy a seguir en plan entretenimiento, 5-10 euros por semana y listo. Y ya veremos por cuanto tiempo. Es muy difícil.


----------



## calzonazos (31 Dic 2022)

Walter Eucken dijo:


> Joder que palo, que palo, 4200 euros que se esfuman. Había metido 150 pavos, todo lo que gane en el mundial. Y tenía que ser el Barsa al final, joder porque le metería al Farsa.



Y como no cerraste apuestas hijo mio?
vaya error


----------



## Walter Eucken (31 Dic 2022)

calzonazos dijo:


> Y como no cerraste apuestas hijo mio?
> vaya error



Literalmente cuando vi que el Barsa ganaba 1-0 me salí de mi casa, movil apagado. Si haces la locura de echar una combinada de 11 y llegas hasta el final.. confias en que un equipo como el Barsa supere cualquir vicisitud. Si cierras anticipadamente y en el 90 marca el Barsa...

El error es que nunca debí echar esa combinada. Bueno una vez y no más.


----------



## Sabinisimo (31 Dic 2022)

Walter Eucken dijo:


> En realidad han sido once resultados. Ha sido toda una fiebre ludópata, todo empezó con un eurojackpot en Correos de 4 pavos que pille algo más de 15 y siguió en el Mundial y hasta hoy.
> 
> Yo con el tema de las apuestas voy a seguir en plan entretenimiento, 5-10 euros por semana y listo. Y ya veremos por cuanto tiempo. Es muy difícil.



Sinceramente, espero que así sea. Que no te pongas a pensar que con apuestas de 5-10 euros no vas a llegar en la vida a los 4200 que te has podido llevar hoy.


----------



## calzonazos (31 Dic 2022)

Walter Eucken dijo:


> Literalmente cuando vi que el Barsa ganaba 1-0 me salí de mi casa, movil apagado. Si haces la locura de echar una combinada de 11 y llegas hasta el final.. confias en que un equipo como el Barsa supere cualquir vicisitud. Si cierras anticipadamente y en el 90 marca el Barsa...
> 
> El error es que nunca debí echar esa combinada. Bueno una vez y no más.



No hombre cierras con 1-0 y en vez de 4200 ganas 3900 euros


----------



## Walter Eucken (31 Dic 2022)

calzonazos dijo:


> No hombre cierras con 1-0 y en vez de 4200 ganas 3900 euros



Mira no tenía idea que era tanto.


----------



## calzonazos (31 Dic 2022)

Walter Eucken dijo:


> Mira no tenía idea que era tanto.



En fin vaya dia, normalmente no se hacen combinadas de mas de dos por que se falla con un 80% de probabilidad haces una de 11 que es una probabilidad de un 2% o menos y se te jode por un penalty al barca ( que nunca le pitan) en el minuto 70 y en el camp nou


----------



## Knish77 (31 Dic 2022)

Walter Eucken dijo:


> Literalmente cuando vi que el Barsa ganaba 1-0 me salí de mi casa, movil apagado. Si haces la locura de echar una combinada de 11 y llegas hasta el final.. confias en que un equipo como el Barsa supere cualquir vicisitud. Si cierras anticipadamente y en el 90 marca el Barsa...
> 
> El error es que nunca debí echar esa combinada. Bueno una vez y no más.



El error es haber jugado completamente fuera de bank. Se puede apostar a cuotas con riesgo elevado o incluso disparatado, siempre que se destine un porcentaje pequeño del capital disponible.

Si vas a seguir jugandote el dinero, aunque sean cantidades que no te preocupe perder, procura familiarizarte con conceptos como stake o bankroll management.



calzonazos dijo:


> No hombre cierras con 1-0 y en vez de 4200 ganas 3900 euros



Tal cual.

He palmado tantos partidos que llevaba ganados por dos goles en el minuto 80 y por uno en el 85 por ratonear un 5% de beneficios, que al final uno escarmienta.

El cashout anticipado es un gran invento cuando las ganancias se han vuelto suculentas y el partido no acaba de definirse.


----------



## Carnaval (31 Dic 2022)

calzonazos dijo:


> En fin vaya dia, normalmente no se hacen combinadas de mas de dos por que se falla con un 80% de probabilidad haces una de 11 que es una probabilidad de un 2% o menos y se te jode por un penalty al barca ( que nunca le pitan) en el minuto 70 y en el camp nou



depende del sistema que se utilice, tal y como lo tengo montado tengo una tasa de acierto del 75%, pero no solo a una combinada para "X" partidos, sino un número entre el 5 - 10% de las posibles para "X" partidos, eso si, jugando todo a triples, que si ya metemos algún fijo/doble, se pueden quedar en un 2-3%, tranquilamente.


----------



## NiNi Ni Rojos Ni Grises (1 Ene 2023)

Walter Eucken dijo:


> Joder que palo, que palo, 4200 euros que se esfuman. Había metido 150 pavos, todo lo que gane en el mundial. Y tenía que ser el Barsa al final, joder porque le metería al Farsa.



Yo apostaba 1.000 euros cada partido y llegué a ganar 6.000 en apuestas simples apostando al Madrid

Pero después, casi lo pierdo todo y decidi comprarme aparatos electrónicos por valor de 2.000 eypos y quedarme con los 1.000 inicales

Ahora solo apuesto de 100 en 100, esos 1.000 que tengo. Y no he ganado tanto.

Es muy dificil acertar 1 solo partido sin dobles, imagínate 11 combinadas

Controla lo que apuestas, porque es difisil y peligroso, apostar tanto cuando tienes una paguica de 1000 euros mes como yo


----------



## Albertojosua (1 Ene 2023)

gdr100 dijo:


> Prepárese a ajustar cuentas con Hacienda si sigue ganando.
> 
> Yo lo dejé por eso. Se me daba bien, y tras ganar una cantidad importante un año, al siguiente tributando me lleve un buen sablazo.



Lo cierto es que hay que ser muy raro, para dejar de ganar dinero porque hay que pagar impuestos. Nunca entendere ese argumento.


----------



## Carnaval (1 Ene 2023)

Y una de combis para empezar este 2023. En resumen, 283 combis a 0.1€, total precio tabla 28.3€


----------



## Carnaval (3 Ene 2023)

salió mal la apuesta, pero fue una quiniela muy jodida, no hubieron ni acertantes de 13 y eso rompe cualquier sistema


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (3 Ene 2023)

NiNi Ni Rojos Ni Grises dijo:


> Yo apostaba 1.000 euros cada partido y llegué a ganar 6.000 en apuestas simples apostando al Madrid
> 
> Pero después, casi lo pierdo todo y decidi comprarme aparatos electrónicos por valor de 2.000 eypos y quedarme con los 1.000 inicales
> 
> ...



Eso te lo dije hace unas cuántas páginas. Llevo años apostando y al final siempre me quedo como estoy. Da igual que sepas mucho de estadísticas y de fútbol, un mal día te jode todo lo ganado.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (3 Ene 2023)

Carnaval dijo:


> salió mal la apuesta, pero fue una quiniela muy jodida, no hubieron ni acertantes de 13 y eso rompe cualquier sistema
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1314842



Pues estas son las que dan dinero. Cuando son fáciles no ganas una mierda.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (3 Ene 2023)

Walter Eucken dijo:


> Mira no tenía idea que era tanto.



No lo es. En los cashout las casas de apuestas van subiendo muy lentamente. Con suerte serían 2500, 3000 como mucho.


----------



## Carnaval (3 Ene 2023)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Pues estas son las que dan dinero. Cuando son fáciles no ganas una mierda.



entre el negro y el blanco hay grises que también dan buenas alegrías


----------



## Agente Coulson (3 Ene 2023)

NiNi Ni Rojos Ni Grises dijo:


> Apostar siempre a favor del Madriz, por qué es el que más gana, no tendría que ser Ilegal digo yo



Se paga una cuota muy baja. Y no siempre compensa el riesgo.

Lo que tienes que valorar es que la probabilidad del resultado que refleje la cuota sea mayor que la probabilidad que tú le calcules. O sea, que esté bien pagado el resultado.

Tienes que tener unos conocimientos mínimos de matemáticas.

Deberías revisar estadísticas, las que realmente sean comparables, pues no todos los partidos se juegan en las mismas circunstancias.

Hay que estudiar y trabajar para ganar dinero. 

Has de tener un método para distribuir las cantidades a apostar. De lo contrario en cuanto salga algo mal lo perderás todo. Hay varios métodos, investiga.

Y al final, tras estudiar y prepararte, viene lo más difícil. Superar la tendencia a querer recuperar deprisa un mal resultado. O la de querer apostar sí o sí y no saber dejar pasar una jornada en la que no haya una oportunidad clara.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (3 Ene 2023)

Carnaval dijo:


> entre el negro y el blanco hay grises que también dan buenas alegrías



Para ganar pasta hay que apostar a que los favoritos pierden. En la liga francesa poner que el QSG pierde seguro.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (3 Ene 2023)

Agente Coulson dijo:


> Se paga una cuota muy baja. Y no siempre compensa el riesgo.
> 
> Lo que tienes que valorar es que la probabilidad del resultado que refleje la cuota sea mayor que la probabilidad que tú le calcules. O sea, que esté bien pagado el resultado.
> 
> ...



Y aún así siempre hay variables que no vas a contemplar. Yo apuesto siempre en LIVE, porque veo lo que está pasando.


----------



## Carnaval (3 Ene 2023)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Y aún así siempre hay variables que no vas a contemplar. Yo apuesto siempre en LIVE, porque veo lo que está pasando.



para trabajar en live, o consumes tiempo o tiras de plataforma que permita programar bot's


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (3 Ene 2023)

Carnaval dijo:


> para trabajar en live, o consumes tiempo o tiras de plataforma que permita programar bot's



Es que si quieres apostar en serio tienes que dedicarte a ello.


----------



## Walter Eucken (3 Ene 2023)

He comprado una agenda en los chinos y voy a simular apuestas que es gratis.


----------



## Knish77 (4 Ene 2023)

Agente Coulson dijo:


> Lo que tienes que valorar es que la probabilidad del resultado que refleje la cuota sea mayor que la probabilidad que tú le calcules. O sea, que esté bien pagado el resultado.



¿Que opinas de apps de estadísticas de partidos como Sofascore? En la mayoría de partidos incluyen esto.


----------



## Carnaval (4 Ene 2023)

Knish77 dijo:


> ¿Que opinas de apps de estadísticas de partidos como Sofascore? En la mayoría de partidos incluyen esto.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1315777



para pasar de decimal a porcentual, se han de tener en cuenta el resto de cuotas decimales

1, X, 2(decimal) --> 1, X, 2(porcentual)

1.50, 2.60, 8.50, --> 58, 32, 10,
1.50, 3.60, 7.50, --> 62, 26, 12,
1.50, 4.60, 6.50, --> 65, 21, 14,

en los tres casos la cuota decimal es 1.50 a que gane, pero los porcentuales son distintos


----------



## Carnaval (4 Ene 2023)

como la veis?


----------



## NiNi Ni Rojos Ni Grises (7 Ene 2023)

Carnaval dijo:


> como la veis?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1316594



Yo voy a apostar 100 euros, a que gana el Madrid. 

Puedo ganar 205 euros si gana

Las Quinielas de 15, todas son dificilisimas

Yo llevo jugando toda la vida y solo 3 o 4 veces he cobrado de 11 y 12 máximo


----------



## Carnaval (7 Ene 2023)

NiNi Ni Rojos Ni Grises dijo:


> Yo voy a apostar 100 euros, a que gana el Madrid.
> 
> Puedo ganar 205 euros si gana
> 
> ...



pues si, son muy jodidas con dinero real un par de 13. Con dinero irreal perdí la cuenta de los 14. Ahora lo que hago es partir de un archivo para la quiniela de 14 con un 75% de probabilidad de que esté el 14 (comprobado mediante juegos de pruebas) ese archivo no sería rentable jugarlo a la quiniela en sí, pero según se van celebrando encuentros se va reduciendo, en función de la velocidad a la que se reduzca al final decido si los partidos que quedan los juego mediante combinadas en las casas de apuestas. Aunque también se puede partir de un archivo más reducido con un 33% de probabilidad de que este el 14.


----------



## Lemavos (7 Ene 2023)

NiNi Ni Rojos Ni Grises dijo:


> Yo voy a apostar 100 euros, a que gana el Madrid.
> 
> Puedo ganar 205 euros si gana
> 
> ...



Por qué te gusta tirar el dinero? Tienes paguita dijiste verdad?


----------



## NiNi Ni Rojos Ni Grises (8 Ene 2023)

Lemavos dijo:


> Por qué te gusta tirar el dinero? Tienes paguita dijiste verdad?



He ganado un poco más de lo que he perdido siempre

Hoy he perdido, pero otros días, gano

Tener paguica, es gracias a mis pobres pas, que se mataron a currar

Yo tengo enfermedades muy graves y por eso me la dan

Nadie regala un duro hamijo


----------



## Carnaval (8 Ene 2023)

NiNi Ni Rojos Ni Grises dijo:


> He ganado un poco más de lo que he perdido siempre
> 
> Hoy he perdido, pero otros días, gano
> 
> ...



no tienes por que justificarte, en general la gente es muy envidiosa e ignorante, si tienes reconocida una pensión por algún tipo de invalidez, por algún motivo médico será y punto. La salud no se valora hasta que se pierde, espero que te recuperes.

cuelgo una tabla con 427 combinadas a 8 partidos, yo en principio no la juego porque me da mucho palo meterlas, pero juego una tabla más reducida de 65 combinadas contenidas en las 427. La tabla tiene un 75% de que este la buena, a priori parecen muchas, pero teniendo en cuenta que 3^8 son 6561, serían un 6.5% de las posibles. Las ganancias son a 0.1€ por combinada


----------



## NiNi Ni Rojos Ni Grises (8 Ene 2023)

Carnaval dijo:


> no tienes por que justificarte, en general la gente es muy envidiosa e ignorante, si tienes reconocida una pensión por algún tipo de invalidez, por algún motivo médico será y punto. La salud no se valora hasta que se pierde, espero que te recuperes.
> 
> cuelgo una tabla con 427 combinadas a 8 partidos, yo en principio no la juego porque me da mucho palo meterlas, pero juego una tabla más reducida de 65 combinadas contenidas en las 427. La tabla tiene un 75% de que este la buena, a priori parecen muchas, pero teniendo en cuenta que 3^8 son 6561, serían un 6.5% de las posibles. Las ganancias son a 0.1€ por combinada
> 
> ...



Muy complicado para mí.

No entiendo muy bien lo de las combinadas.

Ya me cuesta acertar en 1 partido imaginate en combinadas

Gracias por desearme recuperar mi salud

Yo voy a apostar al 1 y a la X, al At. de Madrid vs Barsa.

50 euros al 1 y 50 a la X

Si sale el 1 gano 150 euros

Si Sale la X 170

Con lo que podría ganar un 50 y un 70% de mis apuestas Hamijo


----------



## Knish77 (8 Ene 2023)

'Ere we go.

Cuotas entre 3.00 y 3.45. Con acertar dos, profit.


----------



## CarlosAlcarajo (8 Ene 2023)

ludopatia.info


----------



## TheAgeOfFalconetti (8 Ene 2023)

Hoy ganan los miarmas al getafe, está a @1.90 buena cuota, algún día tienen que despertar si no se van a segunda y no lo creo, no interesa que baje a la liga, mucho dinero en juego.

Stake 7/10 hamijos no le metáis hasta la suegra.


----------



## Raul83 (8 Ene 2023)

¿Ayer apostates a que ganaba el Real Madrid? Ah, ya veo que perdistes 100 eurazos. Muy mal. LLevaba 6 años sin ganar en La Cerámica, ya 7. Muy arriesgado fue eso. Yo hubiera puesto un empate. E igualemnte hubiera palmado.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (8 Ene 2023)

Carnaval dijo:


> como la veis?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1316594



No la había visto. Desde mi adolescencia que no hago quinielas. La recaudación ha bajado mucho.


----------



## Carnaval (8 Ene 2023)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> No la había visto. Desde mi adolescencia que no hago quinielas. La recaudación ha bajado mucho.



si, una pasada, me imagino que como el estado se queda 2/3 partes de cada euro jugado, y para colmo el reparto de la 1/3 parte no beneficia al pequeño apostante, pues acaba desincentivando al personal

en Francia el equivalente de La Quiniela se llama Lotofoot y es a la inversa, de cada euro jugado 2/3 van para premios, y para colmo hasta 1 millón de euros están exentos de tributar


----------



## Carnaval (8 Ene 2023)

PREMIO
*



*


----------



## NiNi Ni Rojos Ni Grises (Lunes a la(s) 7:45 AM)

Carnaval dijo:


> PREMIO
> *
> Ver archivo adjunto 1321627
> 
> ...



Felicidades Colega !!!

Yo he palmado 200 euros este finde !!

Aún me quedan 800, de cuando apostaba 1.000 euros por apuesta, estando loko !


----------



## NiNi Ni Rojos Ni Grises (Lunes a la(s) 11:20 PM)

He apostado 50 euros. a una combinada, de que gana el Madrid y el Barsa en la Súpercopa

Puedo ganar 116 euros, si acierto la apuesta burbus


----------



## lectordelaburbuja (Lunes a la(s) 11:29 PM)

los margenes de ganancia estan calibrados al milimetro, si juegan por placer con dinero que sobre de vez en cuando me parece fabuloso, pero cuidado con hacerlo un habito, porque muy pocos pueden ganar a largo plazo.


----------



## NiNi Ni Rojos Ni Grises (Martes a la(s) 2:57 PM)

LA QUINIELA | Una peña de Barcelona se reparte 1,4 millones de euros (elperiodico.com) 

Pasta Pasta !!!


----------



## Carnaval (Martes a la(s) 5:00 PM)

NiNi Ni Rojos Ni Grises dijo:


> LA QUINIELA | Una peña de Barcelona se reparte 1,4 millones de euros (elperiodico.com)
> 
> Pasta Pasta !!!



esa administración de lotería la regenta Eduardo Losilla, Quiniela. Pronósticos fiables para jugar online la quiniela de fútbol de la jornada | Eduardo Losilla, la web del Quinielista tengo peña y a veces la abro para jugar en peña. Esta muy bien.


----------



## Jebediah (Martes a la(s) 5:15 PM)

NiNi Ni Rojos Ni Grises dijo:


> He apostado 50 euros. a una combinada, de que gana el Madrid y el Barsa en la Súpercopa
> 
> Puedo ganar 116 euros, si acierto la apuesta burbus



¿No será que puedes ganar 66€?


----------



## dfeka (Miércoles a la(s) 12:13 AM)

Carnaval dijo:


> PREMIO
> *
> Ver archivo adjunto 1321627
> 
> ...



muy buena, con que programa has creado tus posibilidades de combinadas?


----------



## Carnaval (Miércoles a la(s) 12:22 AM)

dfeka dijo:


> muy buena, con que programa has creado tus posibilidades de combinadas?



gracias, no uso ningún programa comercial, son herramientas programadas a medida, código propio


----------



## NiNi Ni Rojos Ni Grises (Miércoles a la(s) 6:04 AM)

Jebediah dijo:


> ¿No será que puedes ganar 66€?



Tienes rasón. Estoy Obsoleto por qué no aprobé ni las Matemáticas de la ESO


----------



## Knish77 (Jueves a la(s) 8:20 AM)

Depende de cómo lo mires, si antes de apostar o después. Ahora mismo los 50 ya los has palmado así que puedes quedarte como estás o ganar 116.


----------



## Knish77 (Jueves a la(s) 8:34 AM)

lectordelaburbuja dijo:


> los margenes de ganancia estan calibrados al milimetro, si juegan por placer con dinero que sobre de vez en cuando me parece fabuloso, pero cuidado con hacerlo un habito, porque muy pocos pueden ganar a largo plazo.



Doy fe.

En unos 6 meses habré realizado unas 20.000 apuestas random a favorito (cantidades ridículas) y si he ganado algo de dinero ha sido porque me regalan bonos cada dos por tres.

La desventaja se mantiene estable en torno a 3 apuestas netas perdidas de cada 100 o así, cuando estadísticamente debería de rondar las 5.

Ahora ando probando combis sencillitas con ± goles, tarjetas y corners. Supongo que los resultados serán similares a largo plazo.


----------



## NiNi Ni Rojos Ni Grises (Jueves a la(s) 9:44 AM)

Knish77 dijo:


> Depende de cómo lo mires, si antes de apostar o después. Ahora mismo los 50 ya los has palmado así que puedes quedarte como estás o ganar 116.



Se me han quitado las ganas de apostar al partido de hoy.

Si hay una final Barcelona Madrid me animaré


----------



## Walter Eucken (Jueves a la(s) 3:23 PM)

Me estoy hartando de simular apuestas, y echar números, y creo que alguna conclusión puedo sacar:

- Las combinadas no traen cuenta. Ni siquiera las de dos combinadas. Seguramente hay excepciones pero no son una buena opción para operar de manera ordinaria.
- El 1X2 no es especialmente recomendable.
- Las apuestas "seguras" de al menos cuatro ligas seguidas -España, Francia, Inglaterra y Portugal- son de todo menos seguras. Hablo de apuestas 1X2. El resto de ligas será igual.
- El único medio por el que más o menos mantendría el capital son apuestas a sobreX goles o menos de Xgoles.
- La "incursión" que he hecho en la liga israelí es prometedora apostando según el punto anterior. Probablemente en ligas así, o ... en la segunda división las casas de apuestas "afinan" bastante menos. Se ve en la cuotas, no hay tanto partido "seguro".

Voy a continuar explorando el modo más menos goles y a iniciarme en el hándicap. Voy a ver si consigo estadísticas de promedios de ligas poco y mucho goleadoras y igualmente me hago una división similar de los equipos.

En fin, empiezo a ser bastante escéptico con el tema pero quiero explorarlo un poco más antes de darle carpetazo definitivo. O quien sabe lo mismo doy con alguna estrategia.


----------



## lectordelaburbuja (Jueves a la(s) 6:00 PM)

Knish77 dijo:


> Doy fe.
> 
> En unos 6 meses habré realizado unas 20.000 apuestas random a favorito (cantidades ridículas) y si he ganado algo de dinero ha sido porque me regalan bonos cada dos por tres.
> 
> ...



En mi epoca cuando me envicie de eso, recuerdo de las pocas que podia ganar era combinada al empate de los mejores equipos de la serie a italiana y la francesa con mas empates. El gran problema es que eran cada semana, y yo ya estaba en el proceso de enviciamiento, alli es donde se pierde todo. A largo plazo mi di cuenta que perdia mi dinero, tiempo y energia que dedicaba a eso, cuando hay 10 cosas mejores y mas seguras tanto para entretenerse como para ganar algo de extra de dinero.

Tambien raestreando muchos hilos de foros tanto en español como anglos, te dabas cuenta que muy pocos ganaban dinero, y los pocos que lo hacian a largo plazo era para comprarse algun gadget caro, alguna vacacion, pero practicamente ninguno se mantenia de esto.


----------



## Knish77 (Jueves a la(s) 11:04 PM)

Walter Eucken dijo:


> Me estoy hartando de simular apuestas, y echar números, y creo que alguna conclusión puedo sacar:
> 
> - Las combinadas no traen cuenta. Ni siquiera las de dos combinadas. Seguramente hay excepciones pero no son una buena opción para operar de manera ordinaria.
> - El 1X2 no es especialmente recomendable.
> ...



¿Qué muestra consideras apropiada para sacar conclusiones?


----------



## Carnaval (Jueves a la(s) 11:33 PM)

como la veis?


----------



## Walter Eucken (Jueves a la(s) 11:42 PM)

Knish77 dijo:


> ¿Qué muestra consideras apropiada para sacar conclusiones?



Bueno, he usado los calendarios de partidos de 4 ligas de años anteriores y whoscored.com para obtener datos con los que "predecir" y tratar de acertar. Me he inflado. He tenido que hacer cientos de pronósticos.


----------



## NiNi Ni Rojos Ni Grises (Viernes a la(s) 12:58 PM)

Voy a Apostar, 200 euritos, a que gana el Madriz la SuperCopa de España !!!

Puedo ganar 380 euros, 180 limpios, y recuperar todo lo perdido hasta ahora !!

Deseadme suerte Burbus !


----------



## NiNi Ni Rojos Ni Grises (Viernes a la(s) 12:59 PM)

Carnaval dijo:


> como la veis?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1325949



No acierto los de Primera, voy a acertar los de Segunda !!!


----------



## Walter Eucken (Viernes a la(s) 1:18 PM)

NiNi Ni Rojos Ni Grises dijo:


> Voy a Apostar, 200 euritos, a que gana el Madriz la SuperCopa de España !!!
> 
> Puedo ganar 380 euros, 180 limpios, y recuperar todo lo perdido hasta ahora !!
> 
> Deseadme suerte Burbus !



Madre mía te gusta el riesgo, ten mucha suerte. Yo miraría algo más fácil.


----------



## Carnaval (Ayer a la(s) 8:33 PM)

123 combis a 0.1€, total precio tabla 12.3€
tabla de premios según columna acertada y tabla con columnas compactadas
Mala jornada para jugar combis, por quedar demasiadas columnas para seis partidos, pero lo importante es que esté


----------

